# Zeigt her eure Bergamonts!



## keroson (19. März 2011)

Also alle her damit:

Nr. 1:
Bergamont Enduro 9.0:




Nr. 2:
Bergamont Threesome 8.0:


----------



## cizeta (19. März 2011)

hey endlich ein bergamont forum klasse
hier mein neu aufgebautes altes kiez mit nagel neuen gustel´s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## st-bike (20. März 2011)

Hier ist meines:





















Bilder sind von heute bei bestem Wetter

Ist ein Evolve 5.8 und ja es ist dreckig, aber das positive daran ist der Trainingseffekt 

Happy Trails


----------



## kopfkissen (20. März 2011)

Mein Enduro:



unscharfe action:


----------



## ToyDoll (22. März 2011)

Hier mal mein Straitline 7.9:





und hier in komprimiert  :


----------



## BergamontKiez (22. März 2011)

Mein Bergamont mit mir...


----------



## cizeta (22. März 2011)

das straitline sieht toll aus nur es sind nur zuviele aufkleber


----------



## ToyDoll (22. März 2011)

Is n älters Bild, sind schon wieder ab. 
Bin eh am überlegen ob ichs blank mach oder umspritz..
Das 7.9 Design is ja nicht wirklich so der Hit..


----------



## Muchacho78 (22. März 2011)

Hallo

Hier mal mein Bergamont Evolve 6.8

MfG
Muchacho


----------



## cizeta (22. März 2011)

das 7.9 find ich beser wie das aufkleber geschnörkel

und ich würde den mary nach vorne tun und den betty nach hinten


----------



## rschwarz (22. März 2011)

hallo,

mein threesome 5.8





threesome 5.8 und evolve 5.9 fmn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToyDoll (22. März 2011)

cizeta schrieb:


> das 7.9 find ich beser wie das aufkleber geschnörkel
> 
> und ich würde den mary nach vorne tun und den betty nach hinten



Jo, klingt eigentlich logischer aber ich bin so ziemlich gut zurecht gekommen..
Jetzt sind se beide so runter da würds eh keinen Unterschied mehr machen 
Vllt wenn n neuer Satz da is..


----------



## alet08 (23. März 2011)

...und super zufrieden damit


----------



## Makke (23. März 2011)

hier mal meines Threesome 7.7 (bis heute mir origibalem Hinterbau !!!)

erster Aufbau:




heute: (nicht ganz scharf das Foto)


 

Rahmen: Bergamont Threesome 7.7
Gabel: RS Sektor SL SoloAir 130mm
Schaltung: komplett X.9
Kurbel: Shimano XT (noch 3-fach)
Vorbau: Syntace Superforce 65mm
Lenker: Reverse 710mm
Bremse: Magura Louise BAT 185/185
Laufräder: Fun Works 3Way Pro Enduro 911 Laufradsatz
Reifen: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2,25 schlauchlos


----------



## ToyDoll (23. März 2011)

Warum keine Telestütze mehr?


----------



## Makke (24. März 2011)

ist in ein anders Bike umgezogen ...


----------



## biker-wug (25. März 2011)

Hier mal meins, hab es zwar nimmer, ist aber in gute Hände gekommen:

2007:




2009:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToyDoll (25. März 2011)

Makke schrieb:


> ist in ein anders Bike umgezogen ...



Schade, dacht du willst sie vllt los werden


----------



## Makke (25. März 2011)

jaja ... und vorallem hat er das gute Stück gegen ein 301 ersetzt ... manchen Leuten ist nicht zu helfen


----------



## biker-wug (25. März 2011)

Ich sag Dir, ich bereue es nicht. 

Hatte verschiedene Gründe, erstens hatte ich in das Threesome nach dem Rahmenbruch das Vertrauen verloren. Bei jedem Ausflug in die Berge dacht ich mir, hoffentlich bricht nix.
Zweitens wollte ich ne längere Gabel fahren, was im Threesome nicht ging.

Das 301 ist einfach in der Summe der Kleinigkeiten das bessere Bike, aber ich hab das Threesome immer gern gefahren und empfehle es auch noch gern an Leute, die ein Fully zu nem vernünftigen Preis suchen!!


----------



## dmjoker (26. März 2011)

Mein "Schwergamont" - aber quasi unkaputtbar


----------



## accucore (27. März 2011)

Nr. 2:
Bergamont Threesome 8.0:



[/QUOTE]


Hat das eigenltich einen bestimmten Grund warum der Dämpfer bei dir anderst rum eingeaut ist?


----------



## alet08 (27. März 2011)

Muchacho78 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hier mal mein Bergamont Evolve 6.8
> 
> ...



warst in Pillnitz Touri-Slalom-fahren  ?


----------



## Freeride1993 (27. März 2011)

Mein Big Air:


----------



## cizeta (27. März 2011)

schönes big air gefällt mir


----------



## Karthoum (27. März 2011)

Wow sehr schön! Ist der Sattel ein gestripter I-Fly?


----------



## Freeride1993 (27. März 2011)

Danke euch beiden!
Gestripter Big Air mit 2 mm "Polster"
Gruß Jannis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Medic-BHD (27. März 2011)

So hier mal meins, habs bei der Heutigen Ausfahrt mal Abgelichtet!

Ride on....


----------



## keroson (27. März 2011)

accucore schrieb:


> Nr. 2:
> Bergamont Threesome 8.0:
> 
> [Bild][/IMG][/URL]




Hat das eigentlich einen bestimmten Grund warum der Dämpfer bei dir anders herum eingebaut ist?[/QUOTE]
Jo, damit eine Flasche in den Flaschenhalter passt, der mittlerweile abmontiert ist


----------



## JanMu. (29. März 2011)

Meins


----------



## keroson (30. März 2011)

Helm aufn Kopp!


----------



## black-panther (30. März 2011)

Wo sind die Leute mit Hardtails???


----------



## Freeride1993 (30. März 2011)

Freeride1993 schrieb:


> Danke euch beiden!
> Gestripter Bel Air mit 2 mm "Polster"
> Gruß Jannis


 
Wenn man auch nur einmal abgelenkt ist 

@Kartoum : Hab grad gesehen du kommst aus Bielefeld? Ich wohne im Kreis Paderborn, evtl trifft man sich ja mal


----------



## Karthoum (31. März 2011)

Freeride1993 schrieb:


> Wenn man auch nur einmal abgelenkt ist
> 
> @Kartoum : Hab grad gesehen du kommst aus Bielefeld? Ich wohne im Kreis Paderborn, evtl trifft man sich ja mal


Wenn du ab und an mal in Winterberg/Willingen unterwegs bist bestimmt. Paderborn ist nicht so meine Ecke.. einfach anquatschen wenn wir uns mal begegnen


----------



## bernd e (31. März 2011)

Mein Weibchens Bike:
3 Some Rahmen als Basis und dann jede Menge Teile aus dem Keller und aus dem Netz dran gebaut.
Bergamont Threesome in S
X-Fusion
RS Reba SL 115mm (wird evtl. noch gegen SR Epicon 140 gewechselt)
Sram X.9 Schaltung
XT Kurbel und Umwerfer
Avid Juicy 7
Syntace VRO in S + Lenker (noch nicht auf den Bilder)
Sun DS2 + XT Laufräder
NC-17 Sudpin III Pedale

Einsatzzweck: Touren

Der Sattel passt Farblich zwar nicht ins Bild aber gut auf ihren Hintern und das alte Bike war Blau . Die Ergon mußten auch sein, will sie halt so.

Alle Bilder im Album: 3some Album

Und eins als Vorgeschmack:


----------



## Zonerider (31. März 2011)

So, hier der Fastfertig-Aufbau ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## may (31. März 2011)

Sehr schön! nur die sattelstütze ist... naja


----------



## Crimson_ (1. April 2011)

Hey!

Hier mal mein Bergamont bei seinem letzten Einsatz 
Musste leider seine Gabel abgeben und hat noch kein Ersatz fürs kaputte Schaltwerk bekommen.
Das wird aber in Angriff genommen. Es ist einfach ein Alleskönner und ein super Trailjäger


----------



## Funghi (2. April 2011)

@zonerider: top 





Vivid kommt demnächst. ibeam Sattel und Stütze wurden mir geklaut


----------



## Medic-BHD (2. April 2011)

So hier mal mein Altes Hardtail.....

Ride on....





Achso, steht auch Bergamont drauf ^^


----------



## downhillerkarl (2. April 2011)

wo gibts die Aufkleber?
will ich auch haben


----------



## Medic-BHD (2. April 2011)

Hey,

die hat eine Bekannte von mir gemacht. Die machen Car Decors sowie Folieren!

ggf. ->> PN

Ride on...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (3. April 2011)

Mein Enduro, heute morgen noch im Tiefschlaf...


----------



## rschwarz (3. April 2011)

mein neues 






revox 9.1 xl


----------



## philip123456 (3. April 2011)

wie fügt man bilder ein ?
würde meins euch  gern zeigen


----------



## ToyDoll (3. April 2011)

Einfach Bild in na gscheidn Größe irgendwo hochladen (z.B. fotos-hochladen.net), dann den Link bei "Direkter Link" kopieren, hier im Forum ne Antwort erstellen, auf den Button "Grafik einfügen" klicken und da den Link einfügen.

Gruß David


----------



## Crimson_ (3. April 2011)

philip123456 schrieb:


> wie fügt man bilder ein ?
> würde meins euch  gern zeigen



Kannst das Bild auch hier direkt ins Forum in dein Album hochladen und dann wie von ToyDoll geschrieben verlinken.


----------



## eJay-x23 (6. April 2011)

... na dann will ich auch mal ...


----------



## Muchacho78 (7. April 2011)

Hallo

Das Bike ist schön, nur der Helm ist daneben 

MfG


----------



## eJay-x23 (7. April 2011)

Muchacho78 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Das Bike ist schön, nur der Helm ist daneben
> 
> MfG



Jo
Da brauch ich mal einen Vernünftigen.


----------



## Muchacho78 (8. April 2011)

Richtig klasse find ich ja den Met Kaos, wobei ich selber den Fox Flux habe.

MfG


----------



## Crimson_ (10. April 2011)

Hah endlich hab ichs wieder aufgebaut und bin direkt mal zum Lattenberg damit.
Die schönen Trails da oben kannte ich noch gar nicht 


LG Crimson


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eJay-x23 (10. April 2011)

... ohne Pedale?


----------



## Zonerider (10. April 2011)

Sieht man fast net  ... sind aber Klicks


----------



## Crimson_ (10. April 2011)

eJay-x23 schrieb:


> ... ohne Pedale?



ist ja auch alles überflüssiges Gewicht, genauso wie Bremsen, Sattel und natürlich Mäntel + Schläuche 

Nee quatsch Zoneride hat Recht, da sind Eggbeater dran


----------



## CrazyD (10. April 2011)

Mein Big air


----------



## Grmpf (12. April 2011)

Bekannt aus der "Big Air"-Gallery:


----------



## Makke (12. April 2011)

@Grmpf ... ein Traum!!!!


----------



## eJay-x23 (12. April 2011)

@Grmpf ... "cooles" Bild.


----------



## Crimson_ (12. April 2011)

Ein Traum von einem Radl  dazu noch schön in Szene gesetzt


----------



## Grmpf (12. April 2011)

[email protected]

Samstag gehts nach Winterberg oder Willingen ... endlich kein Leihbike mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## federwech (14. April 2011)

Mit "Fremdfabrikat" vom Kumpel nebendran 






[/URL][/IMG]

edit: ich kriech das Bild nich rein...so´n Schiet!


----------



## Mr.A (15. April 2011)

ich helf mal nach ;-)





BBCode einblenden + kopieren und auf Grafik einfügen


----------



## federwech (15. April 2011)

Genau so hätte das aussehen sollen....hab das auch genau so gemacht.
Ungefähr 12 mal. Das einzige was zu sehen war, war ein Icon.

Danke jedenfalls!!!


----------



## bergamont (15. April 2011)

Hier mal was zum lecker machen in exklusivem, weil derzeit nicht käuflich zu erwerbendem Team Yellow:

Sebastian Schneiders Rennmaschine für diese Saison





BERGAMONT STRAITLINE TEAM 2011
Rahmenhöhe: M
Farbe: Team Yellow
Dämpfer: Fox RC4 2011
Gabel: Rock Shox Boxxer R2C2
Kurbel: Shimano Saint mit Sixpack T38 kettenblatt in blau metallic
KeFü: SRAM X.O
Schaltung: SRAM X.O
Bremsen: SRAM XX
Laufräder: Dt Swiss EX1750
Sattel: SDG USA Fly Sattel mit ibeam Stütze
Lenker: Truvativ BOOBAR 795mm
Vorbau: Straitline direct Mount Blau metallic
Pedale: Truvativ Pedale weiß

Gesamtgewicht : 17,82kg


----------



## ToyDoll (15. April 2011)

Also ich mag ja mein Straitline, aber dafür würd ichs hergeben  
Lässt sich das einrichten??


----------



## keroson (15. April 2011)

Das jetzt bitte für mich als Big Air in der MGN Version und wir wären beste Freunde.  (Schönen Gruß an Tommy T)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (15. April 2011)

Na ob der Tommy sein Mellow Yellow abgibt wage ich zu bezweifeln, aber ein Foto davon werde ich ihm die Tage noch abnötigen.

So, aber jetzt wieder on-topic - wo sind die schicken Bergamont Bikes?

Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## willi2000 (16. April 2011)

Hier ist mein Team DH 2008:


----------



## downhillerkarl (16. April 2011)

Sehr schön
fehlen nur die Pedale


----------



## keroson (16. April 2011)

bergamont schrieb:


> Na ob der Tommy sein Mellow Yellow abgibt wage ich zu bezweifeln, aber ein Foto davon werde ich ihm die Tage noch abnötigen.
> 
> So, aber jetzt wieder on-topic - wo sind die schicken Bergamont Bikes?
> 
> Schönes Wochenende!



Ich würde es ja gern schon posten, aber es ist noch nicht da. Es ist also noch Zeit ein gelben Rahmen zu besorgen 

Da Team DH ist ziemlich gelungen! Stimmiger Aufbau


----------



## Volc0m (16. April 2011)

mein Straitline Team Rahmen sollte mich diese Woche noch erreichen, dann gibts Lichtbildwerke. 

Schneiders Rakete sieht echt lecker aus!
Wie groß ist der denn, dass er noch M fährt?


----------



## willi2000 (16. April 2011)

So sah das ganze voriges Jahr bei richtig miesem Wetter aus


----------



## alet08 (20. April 2011)




----------



## Bergamont-rider (25. April 2011)

Noch ein Hardtail, müssen aber noch etwas schmalere Reifen drauf..


----------



## bergamont (25. April 2011)

​
*Woodfanatics Bergamont Team Bike*

Rahmen: Bergamont Straitline Team DH 2011 
Gabel: Rock Shox Boxxer R2C2 2011
Steuersatz: Sixpack The Cup 1,5 R blau
Vorbau: Sixpack Splitz blau
Lenker: Sixpack Driver 780 schwarz
Schalthebel: Sram x-9
Griffe: Sixpack Fingertrix schwarz/blau
Dämpfer: Fox RC4
Sattelstütze: Sixpack schwarz
Sattelklemme: Sixpack blau
Sattel: Selle Italia
Pedale: Sixpack Icon MG
Kurbeln: Truvativ Descendant 165mm
Kettenführung: Sixpack Yakuza schwarz/weiß
Schaltwerk: SRAM X9
Ritzelpaket: SRAM PG 970
Kette: SRAM PC 971
Bremsen: Avid X.0 Elixir 2011, 203mm
Felgen: Sixpack Vice Fr 2011, schwarz

Gesamtgewicht: 17,3Kg


----------



## alet08 (25. April 2011)

schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Volc0m (26. April 2011)

Schicker Schlitten! 
Bin gespannt wann das meine endlich ankommt...
Sind die ersten Straitlines (Team) schon an die Händler rausgegangen?
Mir wurde KW15 als Liefertermin genannt, scheint wohl nicht ganz zu klappen..


----------



## downhillerkarl (26. April 2011)

mir wurde sogar 9. KW gesagt,
hab mich aber nochmal direkt bei Bergamont erkundigt und da wurde mir gesagt das es in der 2. Maiwoche beim Händler stehen würde


----------



## cafescup (28. April 2011)

So, nach echt langer Wartezeit ist mein Revox 9.1 nun endlich eingetroffen.





Wurde auch gleich ein klein wenig gepimt


----------



## keroson (28. April 2011)

Wenn die Bremsen anfangen dauerzuquitschen, dann tausch die Scheiben...


----------



## onealBF (29. April 2011)

nicht schlecht


----------



## Datenwurm (30. April 2011)

Und hier mein aktuelles Straitline (Rahmen von 2009 gabs auf Garantie für ein 2007er Team DH  )
Teile sind nahezu alle vom Team DH übernommen, aus KeFü wurde ne e13 Lg1









Das Bild ist nach fast 400hm Auffahrt entstanden - aber nicht durchgängig gefahren.


----------



## mtb_10 (30. April 2011)

die hintere Scheibenbremse ist aber nicht sonderlich groß  aber ansonsten top


----------



## Edelglatze (30. April 2011)

leider noch nicht ganz fertig, die Kettenführung wird auf jeden Fall noch geändert und es kommen wahrscheinlich vorne und hinten 203mm Bremsscheiben. Die Züge werden natürlich auch noch richtig befestigt 






Rahmen: Big Air 9.9 2009
Gabel: Rock Shox Domain 318 U-Turn (180mm Umbau)
Steuersatz: oben: FSA Gravity Reduzierer, unten: FSA Orbit Extreme Pro 1.5
Vorbau: Race Face Diabolus
Lenker: Reverse
Griffe: Sunline
Dämpfer: Marzocchi Roco R
Laufräder: Dt Swiss Ex 5.1D auf Dt Swiss 440 FR
Reifen: Maxxis High Roller 2.4
Kurbel: Truvativ Holzfeller OCT
Innenlager: Howitzer Team
Kettenblatt E.13
Kette: KMC X9 SL
KeFü: Truvativ Boxguide
[Kassette: Shimano SLX
Shifter: SRAM X9
Schaltwerk: SRAM X0 Shortcage
Schaltzug: Alligator Bulletproof
Bremse: Formula ORO K24

Der Rest kommt noch, wenn mal wieder Geld dafür da ist.
Ich hoffe ja nächsten Monat 

LG Chris


----------



## Datenwurm (1. Mai 2011)

mtb_10 schrieb:


> die hintere Scheibenbremse ist aber nicht sonderlich groß  aber ansonsten top



Tja, 160mm ohne Adapter. Und nichtmal ansatzweise Probleme beim Downhill (war u.a. schon in Barr zum Rennen damit)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eJay-x23 (1. Mai 2011)

Datenwurm schrieb:


> Und hier mein aktuelles Straitline .



Schönes Teil 

"Fette" Gabel


----------



## eJay-x23 (1. Mai 2011)

...


----------



## ROCKsTR (4. Mai 2011)

Wenn jemand noch ein bergamont straitline team hat und es verkaufen will wer ich sehr glücklich. http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/_/large/StraitlineTeam2010.jpg .
Brauch aber keine felgen. (1500-1700) aber erst nach der sommerzeit


----------



## jenser_ (5. Mai 2011)

Bergamont Platoon Team 2010:

Mittlerweile sind aber wieder die X9 Trigger und die neuen Magura Storm SL Rotoren verbaut.


----------



## Touben-xs (5. Mai 2011)

Nabend, so jetzt mal meins en evolve 4.9 komplett umgebaut. ca. 12-13Kg
Echt nice...^^


----------



## timchen666 (6. Mai 2011)

Mein 2007er Enduro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROCKsTR (6. Mai 2011)

Ich brauch auch ein straitline!!!
bergamont team 2010 is das beste.


----------



## GravityForce (6. Mai 2011)

Hab seit heute auch eine Bergamont Restekiste.
Kommt noch ein Kindersitz ran, dann taugts mir


----------



## steffle (8. Mai 2011)

Fastlane Team, nur Rahmen Original. Deutlich zu erkennen, das Problem mit der fast nicht mehr passenden Trinkflasche


----------



## keroson (8. Mai 2011)

wegen der Flasche: Dämpfer umdrehen  Weiß zwar nicht ob man dass soll oder darf, hat bei mir aber immer funktioniert. 
Mein "Trans-Schwarzwald-Bike" von letztem Jahr:


----------



## alet08 (8. Mai 2011)

Bei mir hat der ´specialized´-Flaschenhalter mit "seitlichem Eingriff" geholfen.


----------



## Evolve4.1 (9. Mai 2011)

Hier mein Neues Evolve 4.1


----------



## keroson (9. Mai 2011)

Nachdem ich mein Bike jetzt für gut ein Monat in die Ecke gestellt hab, war ich heut mal unterwegs. Mit dem neuen : Auch wenn das Setup noch nicht wirklich gut war, ein ganz schön potentes Bike... Außerdem noch so traumhaft leicht und agil, ich glaub ich bin heute mehr durch die Luft geflogen als auf dem Boden gefahren . 
Ich bin trotzdem mal auf den große Bruder gespannt der in zwei Wochen eintreffen soll.


----------



## alet08 (10. Mai 2011)

Ich werde das neue 3some die Tage mal probefahren, wenn sie´s im "Testcenter" haben.
Ich gäbe mich allerdings schon mit dem 7.1 zufrieden 

btw.:wie fahren sich denn die ´ardents´?

Alex


----------



## keroson (10. Mai 2011)

Die Ardents, hmm bergauf laufen sie gut, bergab hat ich sie gestern allerding sehr schnell im Grenzbereich. Auf Dauer würd ich eher Wicked Will in der vert Version vorne und Big Betty in der pace version hinten. Nur dann ist das ganze auch wieder schwerer und weniger agil... naja ein Tod muss man sterben


----------



## Karsten354 (10. Mai 2011)

Mein etwas betagtes Virus, heute an der Sieg ausgeführt! Knappe 10 Jahre alt, tut aber immer noch recht gut seinen Dienst, nur die Gabel dämpft nicht mehr wirklich....




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hefra (11. Mai 2011)

Letztes Jahr:








Jetzt auf Starr umgebaut.





Leider ist der Lack nicht wirklich gut...


----------



## eddy 1 (15. Mai 2011)

irgendwann bekomm ich mal passende aufkleber


----------



## Votec Tox (17. Mai 2011)

Na dann will ich auch mal 
Am Samstag gekauft (Kiez Team 2011), am Sonntag gleich getestet:

11 Uhr, leicht bewölkt, der Helm sitzt 
raus aus dem Haus und los gehts:







12 Uhr, Sonnenschein,
oben auf dem Hausberg: 






13 Uhr, Graupelschauer und ab und zu wieder Sonne,
Regensachen anziehen und ab auf die Trails:






14 Uhr, Gewitter, es schüttet,
auf der örtlichen DH-Strecke:




Man beachte das - auch seitlich - zugeschmierte Vorderrad, welches sich nur noch schwer drehte!

16 Uhr, leichter Regen,
wieder daheim, das Kiez hat sich bewährt:






Anmerkung zu der Schlammerfahrung, war erstaunt wie schlecht der Minion hielt, da ich am Fully auch den Minion vorn und hinten fahre und noch nie solche Probleme hatte. Vielleicht liegt es auch an dem Larsen hinten am Kiez, der mit seinen nach vorn abgeschrägten Stollen überhaupt keine Bremswirkung erzeugte (im 4X bremst man wohl eher wenig ) und somit habe ich auf der DH-Strecke vorn überbremst und das VR ging in diesem Schlamm dauernd seitlich weg, ohne Voranmeldung...

Hier nochmals zur Veranschaulichung, Reifendruck habe ich schrittweise bis auf 0,8 Bar abgelassen!






Grüße!


----------



## keroson (17. Mai 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> 12 Uhr, Sonnenschein,
> oben auf dem Hausberg:


----------



## may (22. Mai 2011)




----------



## keroson (24. Mai 2011)

Mitlerweile ziemlich verliebt in das Rad...


----------



## biker_tobi (24. Mai 2011)

contrail ltd 2010


----------



## Medic-BHD (25. Mai 2011)

Hier mal meins aufm weg zum Rennen ....





@biker tobi, sehr schönes Bike. Und die Bilder sind mal extrem nice!!!


----------



## keroson (8. Juni 2011)

Heute morgen kam endlich das lang ersehnte Packet.
Der Aufbau war wie guter.. naja lassen wir das mal 





Am Wochenende Enduroride in Willingen, yeah!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Se7enair (12. Juni 2011)

Fastlane MGN Rahmen, Recon SL, und ne Mischung aus Deore XT und SLX


----------



## LockeTirol (13. Juni 2011)

Hier mal meine Bergamonts. Habe allerdings keines mehr davon. Vielleicht kommt nächstes jahr mal wieder eines. Big Air?








(von der Freundin)


----------



## Icetiger212 (14. Juni 2011)

dann park ich hier mal meine Oldie in, nach Artgerchter Haltung









geiles Teil sag ich euch....


----------



## Puuhbaer (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo
War heute endliche mein neues Bike abholen!
Fastlane Team 2011
Pedale werden noch in schwarze Eggbeater getauscht



Werde es hoffentlich morgen im Gelände testen, heute wars ein bissl spät dafür.
Mfg Puuhbaer


----------



## downhillerkarl (16. Juni 2011)

Wie halt noch kein Straitline 2011 zu sehen ist
Ich hab meins im September bestellt und habe es bis  heute noch nicht...lächerlich


----------



## keroson (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo Karl,

welches Straitline und in welcher größe? Laut Liste ist das 7.1 in M und L und das Team in L sofort ab Lager lieferbar. Das Team in M muss dein Händler anfragen.

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zonerider (19. Juni 2011)

Falls Interesse an einem sinnvoll aufgebautem Big Air Team besteht, 
das Projekt "BlackPearl" steht zum Verkauf. Ernst gemeinte Angebote
bitte per Mail. Überwiegend Neuteile, Rechnung vorhanden, Gewicht 16,2kg.

MfG Zonerider


----------



## keroson (20. Juni 2011)

So sah es noch ganz neu aus, direkt beim Händler!


----------



## matze7.1 (27. Juni 2011)

Mein Threesome 7.1


----------



## Edelglatze (28. Juni 2011)

mein baldiger Neuzugang in der Bergamontfamilie:
Nen 08er Team DH


----------



## Tomcutzz (29. Juni 2011)

bam bam


----------



## Icetiger212 (29. Juni 2011)

Tomcutzz schrieb:


> bam bam



Geiles Gerät,
kannst du mal so nett sein und ein detallierteres Foto vom hinteren Teil der Bremsmomentabstützung machen!!!! Danke


----------



## BigAirLTD2010 (30. Juni 2011)

Sehr schöön wollte gerad fragen ob hier schon wer mit dem Big Air LTD 2010 erfahrungen gemacht hat ..   und schwupp diwupps.. letzter beitrag is son prügel  @Tomcutzz kannst du mir mal so dein feedback mitteiln was du von dem bike hälst? Weil ich diese bzw nächste woche evtl auf so einen hobel zuschlagen werde..


----------



## Tomcutzz (30. Juni 2011)

Muss sagen bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Hab halt direkt den Lenker und die Pedalen ausgetauscht. Sind anstiege nicht zu steil kann man sogar einigermaßen gescheit mit hoch pedalieren. Der Muddy Mary Front 2.5 ist nach meinem Geschmack zu breit.
Spontan wüsst ich nix zu bemängeln.


----------



## BigAirLTD2010 (30. Juni 2011)

sehr geil.. ich muss sagen die 2.5 zoll von schwalbe gefalln mir sehr gut, aber das ist ja alles geschmackssache  Lenker von Raceface sieht aus wie der Atlas FR  aber hast nenn super schickes bike muss ich schon sagen.. 

Und was mich noch wunder ich habe zwei verschiedene preise entdeckt.. einmal 2799 â¬ und dann 1999 â¬ unterscheiden sich von der ausstattung nicht, zumindest konnte ich anhand der partliste nichts entdecken .. aber die fÃ¼r 1999â¬ bekommste halt nich mehr weil die alle wech sind ;D


----------



## Tomcutzz (30. Juni 2011)

schau mal bei jehle bikes, normal wurden die alle reduziert auf 2000 ...
Hab meins im Oktober schon fÃ¼r 2000â¬ gekauft. fÃ¼r 2800 wÃ¼rd ich nicht einkaufen.
der lenker ist ein atlas fr und die pedalen nc17-sudpin3.

die dicken schwalbe vorn laufen mir zu schwammig ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigAirLTD2010 (30. Juni 2011)

Tomcutzz schrieb:


> schau mal bei jehle bikes, normal wurden die alle reduziert auf 2000 ...
> Hab meins im Oktober schon für 2000 gekauft. für 2800 würd ich nicht einkaufen.
> der lenker ist ein atlas fr und die pedalen nc17-sudpin3.
> 
> die dicken schwalbe vorn laufen mir zu schwammig ...



Hast du es dort auch gekauft ? Finden sich nur noch sehr wenige.. und meine Rahemn Größe is immer weg


----------



## BigAirLTD2010 (30. Juni 2011)

Was hast du denn für ne Rahmengröße?


----------



## Tomcutzz (30. Juni 2011)

Ich habe RahmengrÃ¶Ãe L.
Wollte erst bei Jehle kaufen, hab dann Bestprice bei Hibike genutzt und mir so noch die Versandkosten gespart 
Zur Not musst dir das aktuelle Modell kaufen und mehr Geld ausgeben. 2800â¬ wÃ¼rde ich fÃ¼r das 2010er nicht mehr bezahlen.
@ BigAirLTD2010: Wie sind so die Enduro, Freeride und Downhill Trails in Hildesheim und Umgebung?

GruÃ


----------



## BIKESTARR (30. Juni 2011)

FÃ¼r das Big Air Ltd (2010) hab ich jetzt ein Angebot von 2000â¬ bekommen.


----------



## BigAirLTD2010 (30. Juni 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Für das Big Air Ltd (2010) hab ich jetzt ein Angebot von 2000 bekommen.



Bei wem??  ich finde keiene einzigen..  ich will dieses Big Air LTD grrr..


----------



## keroson (30. Juni 2011)

was brauchst du den für eine Größe?


----------



## BigAirLTD2010 (30. Juni 2011)

Tomcutzz schrieb:


> Ich habe Rahmengröße L.
> Wollte erst bei Jehle kaufen, hab dann Bestprice bei Hibike genutzt und mir so noch die Versandkosten gespart
> Zur Not musst dir das aktuelle Modell kaufen und mehr Geld ausgeben. 2800 würde ich für das 2010er nicht mehr bezahlen.
> @ BigAirLTD2010: Wie sind so die Enduro, Freeride und Downhill Trails in Hildesheim und Umgebung?
> ...



Downhill ist hier recht knapp.. das einzige downhilltrail der mir hier zusagt ist am Gelben Turm der ist recht gut.. Freeride joa.. geht also die region um Hildesheim ist eher soo AM. Mit enduro machst du hier nichts falsch... weil du wie beim Tosmar viel bergauf bergab hast.. nichts fürn reinrassigen downhiller.. aber schön fahren kann man hier alle mal, wir habn den ein oder andren sehr schöenen singletrail..


----------



## BigAirLTD2010 (30. Juni 2011)

keroson schrieb:


> was brauchst du den für eine Größe?



Ich brauche M.. Kriegste nirgens mehr -.-


----------



## Tomcutzz (30. Juni 2011)

falls es hilft, ich bin 189cm und fahre L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROCKsTR (30. Juni 2011)

´Bergamont oder yt was eure meinung


----------



## black-panther (30. Juni 2011)

Auf der letzten Seite war irgendwo ein Platoon Pro (2004/2005? schwarz/silber) zu sehen. Das hatte ich auch mal, habe es geliebt  War genau meine Wunschausstattung mit Avid SD7, inkl. Bremshebeln, also keine Dual-Control...(kann ich mich irgendwie nich mit anfreunden...)
Einzig doof war, es hatte 'nen Produktionsfehler, hat im Tretlager bzw. eher im Tretlagerrohr immer unschön geknackt und wurde auch durch kompletten Lager-Kurbel-Wechsel bei Bergamont nicht behoben... So hab ich's dann schweren Herzens abgegeben (der Händler hat sich Ewigkeiten quer gestellt bis er sich irgendwann mal dazu durchgerungen hat, es einzuschicken... aber wie gesagt, trotzdem nix geholfen... irgendwann war's mir dann zu blöd)

Falls einer von euch noch son Teil rumstehen hat und es loswerden möchte, bitte melden! ;-) Rahmengröße 48 oder 52 (50?)

Servus, Chris


----------



## BigAirLTD2010 (30. Juni 2011)

Is die Shimano Saint am Big Air LTD brauchbar ? ich hatte bis jetzt nur eine Avid Elixir die war sehr schöön.. is nur ne kleine frage die mich interessiert..  hatte mit shimano noch nie was zutun.. ;D


----------



## black-panther (1. Juli 2011)

ROCKsTR schrieb:


> ´Bergamont oder yt was eure meinung


 
Nanu, da wolltest du gestern doch noch dein Allmountain loswerden. Meinung geändert? 

Und den Text dann auf diese Frage zu ändern, hier im Bergamont-Thread...


----------



## Tomcutzz (1. Juli 2011)

meiner erfahrung nach ist die saint der absolute hammer.
würde sagen man kann sie mit ner code vergleichen ... ist als ob du nen anker vom rad wirfst.


----------



## ToyDoll (1. Juli 2011)

Jap und vor allem hält sie. Fahr sie seit 2 Jahrn und bremst wie am ersten Tag 
Und Wartung/Entlüftung is auch n Kinderspiel, langt eine Spritze und n Stück Schlauch..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigAirLTD2010 (1. Juli 2011)

sehr geil nur gutes über das bike  hab mir schon viele viele angebote eingeholt.. hier 200 gedrückt und da mal nenn 100 weniger  nächste woche zieh ich billanz wenn sich alle beteildigten gemeldet habn.. also nachhaken lohnt sich aufjedenfall spart viel geld  muss nur noch auf keroson warten was er mir da schickes anbietet ( nochmal danke für deine hilfe sieht man nich so oft!  ) udn dann wird eingekauft  freu mich schon  traumbike


----------



## BIKESTARR (2. Juli 2011)

BigAirLTD2010 schrieb:


> Is die Shimano Saint am Big Air LTD brauchbar ? ich hatte bis jetzt nur eine Avid Elixir die war sehr schöön.. is nur ne kleine frage die mich interessiert..  hatte mit shimano noch nie was zutun.. ;D



Natürlich. Brauchbar ist garkein Ausdruck

@Rockstr
Bergamont!

@Bigairltd2010
Bei dem Händler meines Vertrauens


----------



## BigAirLTD2010 (2. Juli 2011)

wie lautet die genaue Bezeichnung der Saintbremse am LTD? 4 Kolbensattel oder 2 Kolben?


----------



## Tomcutzz (2. Juli 2011)

eigentlih gibts die glaub ich nur mit 4 kolben


----------



## BigAirLTD2010 (2. Juli 2011)

war jetzt nich speziell auf die saint bezogen mit den bremskolben, eher auf die art der anlage aber 4 kolben is sehr schÃ¶nn  hab doch noch einen rahmen fÃ¼r 1999â¬ in M gefunden kommt zwar aus mÃ¼nchen aber is ja wurscht..


----------



## BIKESTARR (3. Juli 2011)

BigAirLTD2010 schrieb:


> war jetzt nich speziell auf die saint bezogen mit den bremskolben, eher auf die art der anlage aber 4 kolben is sehr schönn  hab doch noch einen rahmen für 1999 in M gefunden kommt zwar aus münchen aber is ja wurscht..



 Dafür bekommst du auch das komplette Bike


----------



## BigAirLTD2010 (3. Juli 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Dafür bekommst du auch das komplette Bike



soorry war etwas dämlich ausgedrückt   ich mein das komplettbike  ich meinte damit die rahmengröße M


----------



## BIKESTARR (3. Juli 2011)

Na dann schlag zu!


----------



## BigAirLTD2010 (3. Juli 2011)

hab ich schon.. is reserviert  dasgeht mir nich durch die lappen 

http://www.bike-alm.de/product_info.php?info=p46764_Bergamont-Big-Air-Limited-2010.html


----------



## patrick78 (4. Juli 2011)

mein fastlane mgn...gebraucht an pfingsten bekommen für relativ schmales geld 

sehr sehr geiles rad. und die 100mm reichen mir meist egtl. aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigAirLTD2010 (4. Juli 2011)

patrick78 schrieb:


> mein fastlane mgn...gebraucht an pfingsten bekommen für relativ schmales geld
> 
> sehr sehr geiles rad. und die 100mm reichen mir meist egtl. aus.



meinste meins??  Ja wer weis wann ich 180 mm schonmal ausnutze


----------



## patrick78 (4. Juli 2011)

da wo du die ausnutzt, hätt ich glaub viel zu viel schiss


----------



## BigAirLTD2010 (4. Juli 2011)

die tage werde ich mal nenn paar<aktuelle bilder von dem schmuckstück hochladen  stimmt  is ja angeblich alles eine kopfsache


----------



## Staples (6. Juli 2011)

Mein Threesome 5.8 mit einigen anderen Parts


----------



## BigAirLTD2010 (6. Juli 2011)

Staples schrieb:


> Mein Threesome 5.8 mit einigen anderen Parts



Schickes fahrrad...  schön dezent..  is coll echt


----------



## alet08 (6. Juli 2011)

Ja, aber die Befestigungsdinger für die Züge am Oberrohr sind noch offen


----------



## BigAirLTD2010 (6. Juli 2011)

alet08 schrieb:


> Ja, aber die Befestigungsdinger für die Züge am Oberrohr sind noch offen




haste recht habich garnich gesehn xD


----------



## Staples (6. Juli 2011)

Ja war direkt nach der Montage das Foto, zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt sind sie verschlossen, keine Sorge


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Juli 2011)

Staples schrieb:


> Ja war direkt nach der Montage das Foto, zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt sind sie verschlossen, keine Sorge



Wie viel Federweg hat die Gabel in dem Threesome? Die sieht nämlich so groß aus, passt das mit den 130mm am Heck?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staples (6. Juli 2011)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wie viel Federweg hat die Gabel in dem Threesome? Die sieht nämlich so groß aus, passt das mit den 130mm am Heck?



Auf dem Bild ist sie auf 160mm ausgefahren. Lässt sich aber auch auf 125 absenken. Konnte gestern nur ne kurze Runde drehen, aber auch bei 160 fand ich das Fahrgefühl ok. Fahre sie aber auf 140mm-150mm. Das passt dann perfekt für mich.


----------



## Crimson_ (6. Juli 2011)

Mein Threesome im CC-Aufbau wurde nämlich durch ein Platoon in Carbon ersetzt und jetzt überlege ich was man mit dem Rahmen noch anstellen kann.

Da ist ja schon eine Hemmschwelle den Rahmen wieder zu verkaufen, wenn man ihn eigentlich gerne gefahren hat.


----------



## alet08 (7. Juli 2011)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Mein Threesome im CC-Aufbau wurde nämlich durch ein Platoon in Carbon ersetzt und jetzt überlege ich was man mit dem Rahmen noch anstellen kann.
> 
> Da ist ja schon eine Hemmschwelle den Rahmen wieder zu verkaufen, wenn man ihn eigentlich gerne gefahren hat.




140er MZ-Gabel, breiter Lenker, absenkbare Sattelstütze, breite Reifen und Felgen und flats...
...und Spaß haben


----------



## BigAirLTD2010 (8. Juli 2011)

Man ich warte und warte und der DHL-Mensch kommt nich an Land.. :-( immer noch kein großes Packet.. Mensch die 2 woche fängt schon an..  kann der nich verstehn das ich total ungeduldig bin bei sowas


----------



## jumbojesus (9. Juli 2011)

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/225/09072011172.jpg/]
	



[/URL]


----------



## Big Ed (15. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen mein Team DH 2008 "Evilyn"

Rahmen:        Bergamont Team DH 2008 in M
Dämpfer:       Manitou Swinger Coil X4
Gabel:           MARZOCCHI 888 RC-3 World Cup 2009
HR:               Saint Nabe Mavic Felge -> selbst eingespeicht
VR:               Sram X9 Mavic Felge -> selbst eingespeicht
Reifen:           Schwalbe Big Betty 26x2.4
Bremsanker:    Magura Gustav M
Schaltwerk:    SRAM esp 9.0 Oldtimer
Schalthebel:   SRAM X-9
Pedale:          altes Shimano DX SPD seit 1999 im Einsatz
Ritzel:           Shimano 9-Fach 11-32 Zähne 
Kette:           shimano HG 93
Chainguard:    Race Face
Schutzblech:  SKS Crusher
Sattel:          Ledersattel



Alter:             1,25 Jahre
Gewicht:         ~21-22 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (15. Juli 2011)

das is ja sogar straßentauglich 
und der Sattel... was macht das mit'm Dämpfer zusammen für'n Federweg? 
cooles Gerät


----------



## BIKESTARR (15. Juli 2011)

Cooles Bike! Aber tu mir einen Gefallen:
Habe ein Dhiller und ein Straßentaugliches. nicht beides in einem.


----------



## Big Ed (15. Juli 2011)

@ Black-Panther
hinten:230 mm +35 mm (Sattel)
ich finde ihn echt genial zum Fahren.

@ Bikestarr
nun da ich auch des nachts unterwegs  bin, ist das mit dem Licht das notwendige Übel... (auf em Helm ist es auch sehr schwer...)
Es wandert noch vom Lenker in das Schutzblech runter, ich integriere es da mit hinein das es nicht so auffällt...
schlißlich habe ich die Reflektoren  nicht eingebaut, und Ständer ist auch nicht dran... 
Und seit ich se zusammengebaut habe ist mein Straßenflitzer nicht mehr oft zum Einsatz gekommen, leider den Winter über dann wieder.


----------



## black-panther (15. Juli 2011)

sehr weiblich sieht 'sie' aber nicht aus


----------



## jumbojesus (16. Juli 2011)

black-panther schrieb:


> das is ja sogar straßentauglich
> und der Sattel... was macht das mit'm Dämpfer zusammen für'n Federweg?
> cooles Gerät



straßentauglich? ok wenn er im flachland wohnt dann macht ein straßentaugliches downhill etwas sinn


----------



## Crimson_ (16. Juli 2011)

jumbojesus schrieb:


> straßentauglich? ok wenn er im flachland wohnt dann macht ein straßentaugliches downhill etwas sinn



...finde den Fehler...


----------



## black-panther (17. Juli 2011)

jumbojesus, die Smilys hast du aber schon gesehen, oder?! 
Hm, oder immun gegen leichten Sarkasmus? Oder einfach mal Mostrich dazugeben...
Ejal, schönes WE noch


----------



## Crimson_ (19. Juli 2011)

Endlich "fertig" geworden, das sag ich aber lieber nicht zu laut. Leichter geht immer


----------



## black-panther (20. Juli 2011)

edit: mäh, war so klar, dass das auf der nächsten Seite landet


----------



## Noxrider4 (24. Juli 2011)

Bergamont Straitline 7.9
Rock Shox Boxxer Race 09
Avid Code 2011
Fox Dhx rc4
Mavic ex 721 auf hope pro2
Truvativ Boobar 780mm
Maxxis Highroller
Sixpack Splitz Vorbau
Wellgo mg1
Sram x9
truvativ descendant
selle italia slr tt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funghi (5. August 2011)

so, da ich krankheitsbedingt dieses Jahr nimmer fahrn kann, hab ich das Radl ma endlich "fertig gestellt".


----------



## eJay-x23 (5. August 2011)

Was issn das für ne Kette?  "Extra" - DickMan!


----------



## Funghi (5. August 2011)

Kette is ne KMC X-9 Gold


----------



## slape (7. August 2011)

Hier mal mein neues bike.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. August 2011)

Funghi schrieb:


> so, da ich krankheitsbedingt dieses Jahr nimmer fahrn kann, hab ich das Radl ma endlich "fertig gestellt".



Schick geworden.


----------



## Dani_Degi (9. August 2011)

heute(hoffentlich) o morgen kommt mei Straitline 7.1

bin voll gespannt 

Bilder kommen noch in live wenns da ist 

Federgabel: Rock Shox Domain RC, Motion Control IS
Einstellungen Federgabel: Zugstufe, Lowspeed Druckstufe mit Floodgate
Federweg vorne: 200mm
Dämpfer: Fox Van R, Custom Setup, Vorspannung und Zugstufe einstellbar
Bremsen/Hebel: Avid Elixir 3, 203mm Scheiben


----------



## downhillerkarl (11. August 2011)

du wartest nicht ernsthaft immer noch?
ich hatte meins gleich nach der Eurobike bestellt und es ist bis jetzt noch nicht beim Händler eingetroffen
Ich habe mir aber mittlerweile ein anderes Bike von einem anderen Hersteller gekauft. Und da gab es keine Lieferschwierigkeiten


----------



## Dani_Degi (11. August 2011)

da ist es endlich


----------



## jumbojesus (11. August 2011)

top teil für den preis. hat deswegen auch nur pros abgesahnt. 

aber die farbgebung ist nicht besonders dolle.. schwarze felgen und andere rahmenfarbe wäre nicht schlecht. aber lässt sich ja heute alles machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToyDoll (12. August 2011)

Farbe passt schon, zumindest besser als die 2 Jahre zuvor..
Nur der Spacerturm stört etwas


----------



## oOMaRcOo (13. August 2011)




----------



## ShaundasSchaf (13. August 2011)

Big Air LTD  2010 vernüftiges BIld Folgt 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/954155

einmal das bild


----------



## ShaundasSchaf (13. August 2011)

verät mir noch jemand den trick wie ich das bild gleich poste? anstatt den link einzufügen?


----------



## slape (13. August 2011)

Hi,
ja klar.
Du musst keinen Link einfuegen, sondern eine Grafik.
Nutze den Button, den ich mit dem Pfeil markiert habe.
Achja, und Du musst den Pfad zum eigentlichen Bild einfuegen.
In Deinem Fotoalbum rechtsklick auf die Grafik und dann "copy shortcut" oder "Grafik Adresse kopieren" oder so aehnlich.
Wenn noch Fragen, melden!


----------



## black-panther (13. August 2011)

wow, ne Anleitung 
ich hätte jetzt echt mit nem plumpen "dafür gibt's hier die Suchfunktion, schon 1000mal beschrieben" gerechnet , bzw habe selbst so gedacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eJay-x23 (13. August 2011)

@oOMaRcOo,

was hast Du für ne Sattelstütze verbaut?


----------



## ShaundasSchaf (13. August 2011)

läuft!  danke


----------



## MichelvomBerg (14. August 2011)

oOMaRcOo schrieb:


>


 Moin,

das der Sommer wettertechnisch nich allzudolle is weiß ich auch,aber das bei Euch schon wieder soviel Schnee liegt!!!


----------



## ShaundasSchaf (14. August 2011)

michelvomberg schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> das der sommer wettertechnisch nich allzudolle is weiß ich auch,aber das bei euch schon wieder soviel schnee liegt!!!:d




:d:d


----------



## ShaundasSchaf (18. August 2011)




----------



## tomzim (22. August 2011)

und das ist mein lastentier


----------



## icebe (28. August 2011)

2009er Straitline Team
2010er Boxxer Team
Fox DHX5.0 mit Titanfeder
Bremsen mittlerweile AVID Elixir CR Carbon


----------



## evilthommy (28. August 2011)

meins, im moment nicht so sauber


----------



## Alaskanier (29. August 2011)

hier mal mein Straitline





Rahmen schwarz und grün Eloxiert
888 RC3 von 2009 mit Protone Air kit
DHX RC4 mit Progresive Suspension TI Feder
Descendant 165mm mit Reset innenlager und Carbocage Kettenblatt (800g)
Magura Luise mit Goodridge Leitungen und Saint Scheiben
17,4kg

Optimierungsvorschläge sind willkommen


----------



## zeph (30. August 2011)

und noch ein 2010er contrail ltd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillerkarl (30. August 2011)

Grafik bitte noch kleiner, damit man ja nichts erkennt
@evilthomy


----------



## zeph (30. August 2011)

na, er meinte doch, seins sei im mom nicht so sauber, hat also nen grund


----------



## evilthommy (31. August 2011)

sry wollte das bild ja grösser amchen aber irgendwie weis ich nicht wie^^ wenn ich das als bild öffne ist das ja groß^^


----------



## Big Ed (1. September 2011)

@ alskanier
super Bike!

"... never touch a running system!"

ride on


----------



## dayfly (2. September 2011)

Knöpfe an der Gabel eloxieren lassen, grünes Marzocchi "M" drucken, dann noch das Rot vom Reifen und alles ist perfekt


----------



## Alaskanier (3. September 2011)

die Knöpfe an der Gabel und dem Dämpfer wollte ich eigentlich wirklich miteloxieren lassen aber ich wusste nicht in welcher Farbe deshalb hab ich es gelassen 

was fahrt ihr denn so für Sattelstützen? ich hab nämlich fast keine mit 30.4mm gefunden.


----------



## Robie_Sterling (4. September 2011)

Hier mal mein 2010er Contrail 6.0.

Als Zusatz ausstattung sind verbaut:

Schaltung komplett SRAM X9

Versenbare Sattelstütze Kind Shock i950R

Vorne eine 203er Bremsscheibe

Reifen Maxxis Adavantage 26 x 2.4

Ein Paar No Name Flat Pedale

Ein abgewinkelter Vorbau und ein 700er Lenker mit 50mm Raise wegen meiner Bandscheiben.


----------



## nikson (5. September 2011)

mein Evolve Enduro 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## D!cker (9. September 2011)

Ne frage die Spacer waren die drin oder hast du die rein gemacht?


Dani_Degi schrieb:


> da ist es endlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShaundasSchaf (9. September 2011)

D!cker schrieb:


> Ne frage die Spacer waren die drin oder hast du die rein gemacht?



bei mir ist der spacertumr original drin ^^


----------



## D!cker (9. September 2011)

Oh neee...Die Ganzen Spacer versauen zum einen die Optik zum anderen die Geo 
würde ich sofort raus Hämmern


----------



## icebe (9. September 2011)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> was fahrt ihr denn so für Sattelstützen? ich hab nämlich fast keine mit 30.4mm gefunden.



SDG I-Beam


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. September 2011)

Ich hätte da auch noch eins. Ein Evolve 7.7


----------



## ShaundasSchaf (9. September 2011)

D!cker schrieb:


> Oh neee...Die Ganzen Spacer versauen zum einen die Optik zum anderen die Geo
> würde ich sofort raus Hämmern



das stimmt schöön ist echt was anderes...


----------



## Zonerider (9. September 2011)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> hier mal mein Straitline



Finger weg, da wird nix mehr optimiert, DAS PASST - Hammer die Karre!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergamounter (13. September 2011)

Hier mal meins, ist zwar noch standard aber funzt für mein Können sehr gut


----------



## Alaskanier (13. September 2011)

so viel erkennt man aber nicht 

danke an alle aber ich will eine 16 vor dem Komma haben und es soll stabiel sein.


----------



## icebe (13. September 2011)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> danke an alle aber ich will eine 16 vor dem Komma haben und es soll stabiel sein.



also, das mit der 16 ist kein problem. meins ist jetzt bei gewogenen 16,5kg 
die rc3 und deine lr sind bei dir das extreme gewichtsproblem


----------



## federwech (14. September 2011)

Ohje, von 16,X kann ich nur träumen. Habs mal gewogen (allerdings mit der Personenwaage) da lag ich bei über 18,5.... 
Soll eigentlich der Enduro-Ersatz sein, bloss stabiler.


----------



## Zonerider (14. September 2011)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> ... danke an alle aber ich will eine 16 vor dem Komma haben und es soll stabiel sein.



Blinder Eifer, der sich irgendwann rächen wird. Jahaha, ich weiß genau wovon ich rede. Ein DHler muss ein Mindestgewicht haben um das zu leisten, wofür er gedacht ist. Trotzdem viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Datenwurm (14. September 2011)

federwech schrieb:


> Ohje, von 16,X kann ich nur träumen. Habs mal gewogen (allerdings mit der Personenwaage) da lag ich bei über 18,5....
> Soll eigentlich der Enduro-Ersatz sein, bloss stabiler.




Ganz feines Fahrrad. Sehr zweckdienliche Ausstattung. Bin etwas über die Ergon Griffe verwundert, die scheinen sich im Gravity-Sektor mehr und mehr zu verbreiten... (ich fahre die seit über 2 Jahren auch schon).


----------



## eJay-x23 (14. September 2011)

@Datenwurm,
Augen auf!  
Ein schönes Bike hast Du da. Ist genau mein Geschmack

Was ist das für ne Kurbel und was fährst Du vorn für Zahnräder?


----------



## federwech (15. September 2011)

eJay-x23 schrieb:


> @Datenwurm,
> Augen auf!
> Ein schönes Bike hast Du da. Ist genau mein Geschmack
> 
> Was ist das für ne Kurbel und was fährst Du vorn für Zahnräder?



Wenn du das weisse Big Air meinst antworte ich mal :
Ist ne Truvativ Hussefelt mit 24/36 er Blatt, kommt so ab Werk.

Nach der ersten trailtour bin ich erstaunt wie gut sich das bike pedalieren lässt, trotz 18,7kg Lebendgewicht. 
Hatte im Voraus grosse Bedenken was die bergauf-performance anbelangt.. 
Aber: Das BGM Enduro - Gott habe es selig - wog zwar 2,5 Kilo weniger, gefühlt bin ich aber mit dem Big Air nicht wesentlich schlechter unterwegs. Die Geo passt echt gut, das macht das bergauf noch recht machbar. Sobald es bergab geht flobbert das Stahlfederfahrwerk eh ziemlich alles weg....für mich ist das Big Air das bessere Enduro. 
Wenn das Mehrgewicht direkt in grössere Stabiltät umgesetzt wird, bin ich happy 

@datenwurm: Die Griffe bewähren sich beim Toureneinsatz aber auch im Park. Sind jetzt schon am 3. bike verbaut, die passen einfach auf meine zarten Flossen . Alle bisherigen runden Griffe sind mir zu dünn.


----------



## evilthommy (15. September 2011)

jetzt aber doch noch in grösser das bild


----------



## black-panther (15. September 2011)

dat klappt nur mit Fotos, die im Netz stehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (15. September 2011)

evilthommy schrieb:


> jetzt aber doch noch in grösser das bild


schönes rad


----------



## Icetiger212 (17. September 2011)

mein Dh, mittlerweile mit Saintbremse. Geplant ist noch n neuer Dämpfer, LRS und n die Gabes auf WC umbauen.


----------



## Alaskanier (17. September 2011)

icebe schrieb:


> also, das mit der 16 ist kein problem. meins ist jetzt bei gewogenen 16,5kg
> die rc3 und deine lr sind bei dir das extreme gewichtsproblem



also wenn ich mich nicht irre dann sind meine LR und meine Gabel leichter oder als deine 

LRS 
meiner:2356g nachgewogen
deiner: 2350g + xg wegen 150mm einbaubreite

Gabel
meine: 3033g mit Achse nachgewogen
deine: 3040g laut IBC Gewichte

ist zwar kein großer Unterschied aber im vergleich auch nicht schwerer 

Jezt würde mich mal Iteressieren, wo du das Killo eingespaart hast. vorausgesezt deine Fotos sind aktuell sind deine Parts nähmlich fast alle schwerer


----------



## icebe (17. September 2011)

reifen: minion 1260g - onza ibex dh frc 800g
dämpfer: rc4 450g - dhx5.0 360g
bremse: louise ca.400g - elixir cr carbon ca. 380g
gabel: rc3 protone ca.3000g - team protone ca. 2700g

macht grob ein minus von ca 1350g


----------



## Alaskanier (18. September 2011)

ok das erklärt das minus von 1kg da deine Kurbel mit Basch und kettenblatt um einiges schwerer als 800g sein dürfte.


----------



## cizeta (18. September 2011)

ihr immer mit eurem leichtbau 
mein Kiez ist kurz davor die 17kg zu knacken hat aber den schönen vorteil es ist alles sehr wartungsarm 





(hab momentan nur dieses bild was aktuell ist kamera ist im urlaub)

hatte bis jetzt erst einen snakebit im steinfeld eingefangen
achter und höhenschlage hatte ich noch keine


----------



## Dani_Degi (24. September 2011)

D!cker schrieb:


> Ne frage die Spacer waren die drin oder hast du die rein gemacht?



der is so drin, das sind 3 spacer ich hab jezt 2 drüber übern steuersatz gemacht is besser^^



hier eins von heute


----------



## AlexG86 (26. September 2011)

cizeta schrieb:


> ihr immer mit eurem leichtbau
> mein Kiez ist kurz davor die 17kg zu knacken hat aber den schönen vorteil es ist alles sehr wartungsarm
> 
> 
> ...



Das Rad fahr ich mit 12,5kg und hab keine Probleme mit Wartungsanfälligkeit.


----------



## cizeta (26. September 2011)

deins als 4xer oder als freeridehardtail augebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexG86 (27. September 2011)

Allrounder eher, Dj1 die ja nun wirklich nicht leicht ist, 
Schaltung,Bremsen vorne hinten etc.


----------



## cizeta (27. September 2011)

mach mal foto


----------



## leobiker16 (30. September 2011)

hier meins n bisl custom ^^ Big Mountain Slopestyle


----------



## rbrandt1967 (6. Oktober 2011)

Hier ist meins .... zwar 'nur' ein HT .... aber ich finde auch schön


----------



## black-panther (6. Oktober 2011)

Endlich mal ein Hardtail!


----------



## ironhorse74 (8. Oktober 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1010593


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (8. Oktober 2011)

tolles teil müssen uns mal wieder treffen zum fahren


----------



## Gr_Flash (9. Oktober 2011)

rbrandt1967 schrieb:


> Hier ist meins .... zwar 'nur' ein HT .... aber ich finde auch schön



Und damit deins nicht so allein ist: (leider nur Handy-Pic)


----------



## Dani_Degi (21. Oktober 2011)

bei dem schönen Wetter noch mal aus dem winterschlaf geweckt  

aktueller Stand... jezt mit sixpack lenker u sixpack pedalen


----------



## ticale (23. Oktober 2011)

Flacher Spike Lenker mit Oury Griffen, Spacer raus, Gabel gekürzt damit der Vorbau direkt auf den Steuersatz kommt, Holzfeller Pedale, Louise 200/180 und X.9 Schaltung dran, 2 Gazza Northshores drauf, läuft..! Mit automatischem Gangwechsel zum kleinen Kettenblatt nach Anwahl des größten Ritzels hinten, der Umwerfer wurde zu oft demoliert, jetzt bleibts ohne. Nur oben auf dem Berg muß man dann einmal anstubsen und rückwärts Kurbeln, dann ist die Kette wieder auf dem großen Blatt... + Kettenführung oben (sieht man nicht) aus einem dicken Kabelbinder improvisiert, von der letzten Demo 'nem Beamten aus der Tasche gemopzt... Funktionier saugut, geht aber leider nicht an jedem Rahmen. Jetzt kommen noch Spank Laufräder dazu (V. Subrosa / H. 24" Stiffy mit Rohloff) , Hammerschmidt Kurbel, AngleSet Steuersatz um den Lenkwinkel etwas flacher zu machen und 'ne Fox 40 Fac. Fit RC2 2012 dazu, die Domain ist O.K. aber mehr auch nicht...


----------



## black-panther (26. Oktober 2011)

Hat hier jemand eigentlich noch so'n schönes Bomber daheim stehen?


----------



## Fekl (5. November 2011)

Mein Big Air 8.7 momentan:


----------



## renky (8. November 2011)

ich auch mal


----------



## eJay-x23 (8. November 2011)

@renky,

auch ein Schönes Teil!

Liegen die Berge bei Euch "vor der Tür", oder weshalb habt ihr alle so coole DH-Bikes ...?


----------



## renky (8. November 2011)

Berlin ist ziemlich flach aber wir haben den müggelberg mit satten 115m höhe


----------



## federwech (10. November 2011)

Hmmmmm...."alte" Anbauteile an nem neuen Rahmen?!
Mir schwant böses...sone Kombi hatte ich am Enduro auch 

Was ist mit dem 7.1 Rahmen passiert?

*edit* Okay, habs in deinem Fotalbum gesehen. Hast du das bike so hart rangenommen? ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renky (10. November 2011)

Na klar hart rangenommen dafür ist es ja da.
und was meinst du mit mir schwant böses?


----------



## federwech (11. November 2011)

Böses schwant mir deshalb weil ich nu auch ein 2011er Big Air habe, als Ersatz zu 2 "tot gerittenen" BGM Enduros. 
Wusste bisher nichts von defekten Big Air Rahmen. Okay, ne fehlerhafte Schweissraupe kommt schon mal vor.
Trotzdem habe ich ehrlichgesagt keinen Bock auf nen weiteren Reklamationsfall (mit Betonung auf "Fall" ). Der letzte Reklamationsfall war recht schmerzhaft.
Auch wenn BGM stets schnell und unkompliziert Ersatz liefert, brauche ich diese Erfahrung nicht ein drittes mal...

Gute Besserung übrigens mit deinem Schlüsselbein. Hatte 2004 das gleiche Titanplättchen, nur links und genäht statt getackert!


----------



## renky (11. November 2011)

da ich noch ein gambler hab mach ich mir da nicht so die sorgen. 
hab mir genau aus dem grund ein zweites bike gehohlt damit ich mich nicht ärgern muss und trotz eines defekt noch fahren gehen kann wenns auch in moment nicht möglich ist.
den 7.1 rahmen habe ich zurückschicken müssen


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (11. November 2011)

Saint Kurbel; Syntace Sattelstütze und SLR kommen als nächstes.


----------



## cizeta (11. November 2011)

die lackierung ist nice


----------



## matze7.1 (12. November 2011)

@127.0.0.1
coole Lackierung

Ist der Schriftzug ein Aufkleber und wenn ja, wo hast du ihn machen lassen?


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (12. November 2011)

danke 

@matze7.1: ja ist es. Habe Dir ne pn geschrieben.


----------



## ironhorse74 (13. November 2011)

@ 127.0.01
nice .... u. die garantie ?


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (15. November 2011)

@ironhorse74: pn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bjoernsen (16. November 2011)

und hier mal mein 2011 Straitline Team DH


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (16. November 2011)

Schönes Rad.  Der Sattel ist ganz schön weit vorne. Fährst Du auch so?


----------



## ironhorse74 (16. November 2011)

schick .... aber mal sehn wie lange der sattel in dieser position hält 



bjoernsen schrieb:


> und hier mal mein 2011 Straitline Team DH


----------



## bjoernsen (16. November 2011)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> schick .... aber mal sehn wie lange der sattel in dieser position hält



Ich weiß, geht leider nicht anders. Aber man sitzt ja eh weit hinten auf dem Sattel, in sofern man überhaupt sitzt..
Wenn ich den Sattel weiter nach hinten stellen, stößt der Reifen dagegen. Und höher kann ich den Sattel auf Grund meiner Beinlänge nicht stellen.


und ja, so fahre ich.


----------



## evilthommy (16. November 2011)

schön schön


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (16. November 2011)

bjoernsen schrieb:


> Ich weiß, geht leider nicht anders. Aber man sitzt ja eh weit hinten auf dem Sattel, in sofern man überhaupt sitzt..
> Wenn ich den Sattel weiter nach hinten stellen, stößt der Reifen dagegen. Und höher kann ich den Sattel auf Grund meiner Beinlänge nicht stellen.
> 
> 
> und ja, so fahre ich.



 Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, kommt der Sattel beim fahren (springen) gegen denn Reifen. Hast Du die für Dich passende Feder im Dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bjoernsen (16. November 2011)

127.0.0.1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, kommt der Sattel beim fahren (springen) gegen denn Reifen. Hast Du die für Dich passende Feder im Dämpfer?




nein, nicht ganz richtig. 
Bei einem Federweg von 215mm braucht man ja einen gewissen Abstand zum Reifen. 
Wenn ich den nach hinten schiebe und nicht höher, kommt der Reifen bei ca. 150mm Federweg gegen den Sattel.


----------



## evilthommy (16. November 2011)

das ja schon irgendwie blöd, oder es liegt an deinen kurzen beinen


----------



## bjoernsen (16. November 2011)

ok, sieht echt ein bisschen blöd aus.
Habe es mal geändert, so geht es auch:


----------



## ironhorse74 (16. November 2011)

@ bjoernsen
konntest du die farbe der 1750 wählen ?
laut 2012er liste sind die doch schwarz !
genauso der dämpfer ... fox vs. rs


----------



## bjoernsen (16. November 2011)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> @ bjoernsen
> konntest du die farbe der 1750 wählen ?
> laut 2012er liste sind die doch schwarz !
> genauso der dämpfer ... fox vs. rs




das ist ja ein 2011er Modell. Das Bike habe ich so komplett gekauft.


----------



## blacknitro87 (17. November 2011)

Hier mal mein Team DH 08 , erst vor  ein paar monaten aufgebaut.
rahmen wird gerade neu beschichtet


----------



## Icetiger212 (17. November 2011)

Team Dh einfach Hammer geil. Was wiegt den dein Bock?


----------



## blacknitro87 (17. November 2011)

danke , ja hatte es noch nicht an der hängewaage aber sachätze 20-21kg ..

die double track felgen wiegen auch einfach viel
rahmenkit mit dämpfer 6,5kg
gabel 3,4kg 
lrs schätze gute 3,5kg


----------



## Alaskanier (18. November 2011)

ouuuuu! was für ein Panzer

der LRS ist ohne Reifen angegeben oder?


----------



## blacknitro87 (18. November 2011)

jaa ohne reifen , ist jedoch geschätzt ! 

frage mich noch wo das ganze gewicht herkommt, die tage werde ich alle teile durchwiegen (rahmen im moment nicht hier) und dann werde ich mehr wissen.

verlasse mich mal auf die angabe von bergamont das das rahmenkit mit dämpfer 6,5 kilo wiegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datenwurm (18. November 2011)

Mein Team DH von 2007 wog ne ganze Zeit lang 21,5kg laut Hängewaage beim Shimano-Stand in Willingen... Gabel hatte 3,6kg, HR Felge war auch DoubleTrack usw.

Das neue Hinterrad mit Hope2Pro und Mavic 823 war fast 500g leichter^^ 

Aber ehrlichgesagt finde ich das hohe Gewicht auch im Nachhinein nicht schlimm - ich war zT sehr erfolgreich damit unterwegs. 

Hinterbaufunktion war top, nur etwas träge/energiefressend beim antreten.


----------



## blacknitro87 (18. November 2011)

ich find das gewicht etwas schade , jedoch gehts auch unter 20kilo wie mann an manch einem beispiel sehen kann ..fahrverhalten finde ich einfach super.. bin aufs rad gestiegen und den trail runter..wohlgemerkt im bald doppelten tempo da ich mich iwie so sicher fühle auf dem Panzer 
(vorher 2010 und 2008 norco shore 3/2 gefahren)


----------



## Icetiger212 (18. November 2011)

blacknitro87 schrieb:


> danke , ja hatte es noch nicht an der hängewaage aber sachätze 20-21kg ..
> 
> die double track felgen wiegen auch einfach viel
> rahmenkit mit dämpfer 6,5kg
> ...



Jo Douple Track Felgen sind sau schwer, aber sie überleben Wildbad auch mit 7 lockeren Speichen ohne Probleme....
Die Feder von Manitou sind auch nicht ohne...





Nächste Woche in Wildbad muss ich mal n aktuelles Foto machen....


----------



## blacknitro87 (18. November 2011)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> Jo Douple Track Felgen sind sau schwer, aber sie überleben Wildbad auch mit 7 lockeren Speichen ohne Probleme....
> Die Feder von Manitou sind auch nicht ohne...
> 
> 
> ...



ich liebe die 07 und 08 einfach so . WOW


----------



## Datenwurm (18. November 2011)

dann hier mal meine Bergamonts:







zuletzt so:







dann kam dass: 







und im April 2011 gabs wieder Nachwuchs:







demnächst wirds wohl noch ein Kindlein von BGM geben


----------



## keroson (18. November 2011)

Alt: 





Änderungen: Satte und Stütze getauscht, Griffe neu und der Vivid Air durfte mal eine Servicepause einlegen. Vorne ein griffigerer Reifen - voila:


----------



## ShaundasSchaf (18. November 2011)

@keroson du bist aber auch immer in den geilsten gegenden uterwegs an deinen pics kann man sich ja überhaupt nich satt sehen..   machst du das bruflich durch die welt zu reisen mit dem bike? oder hast du nebenbei soviel zeit das du das alles unter eine kappe bringst ?  ober geil!  

packe ich meins auch mal mit drauf auch wenns kein aktuelles ist und so spektakulär is die gegend auch nich  Hildesheimer Forst halt  

Ride on


----------



## ShaundasSchaf (18. November 2011)




----------



## Promontorium (18. November 2011)

Vor lauter Nebel nix zu sehen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShaundasSchaf (18. November 2011)

*******   ja sehr neblich    warte


----------



## ShaundasSchaf (19. November 2011)

jetzt hat sich der Nebel gelegt  sorry


----------



## Promontorium (19. November 2011)

Brauchst Dich nicht entschuldigen, war ja der Nebel Schuld!


----------



## Icetiger212 (19. November 2011)

keroson schrieb:


> Alt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der DHX tut dem MGM bestimmt gut??


----------



## keroson (19. November 2011)

@ShaundasSchaf: Biken ist für mich schon etwas länger nicht mehr nur ein Hobby...
@ Promontorium: hmmm es fühlt sich schon gut an, nur zur 180er Talas hat der VividAir besser gepasst. Wahrscheinlich müsst ich jetzt eine VAN Gabel rein machen


----------



## Promontorium (19. November 2011)

keroson schrieb:


> @ Promontorium: hmmm es fühlt sich schon gut an, nur zur 180er Talas hat der VividAir besser gepasst. Wahrscheinlich müsst ich jetzt eine VAN Gabel rein machen



Wasis??? Ich nix verstehen... 

Aber kein Problem, somit ist die Frage von Icetiger212 nun beantwortet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (19. November 2011)

Der Coil Dämpfer spricht sehr soft an, der Vivid Air hatte da ein höheren Losbrechmoment, was aber ideal zu Talas Gabel gepasst hat. Da waren die Federkennlinien von Gabel und Hinterbau vom Gefühl her identisch. 

Aktuell ist halt so, das die Gabel eher linear anspricht und der Dämpfer eher progressiv. Eine Coilgabel (Fox Van) würde mit dem Dämpfer mMn besser harmonieren.


----------



## blacknitro87 (19. November 2011)

ich find das recht cool


----------



## Icetiger212 (19. November 2011)

keroson schrieb:


> Der Coil Dämpfer spricht sehr soft an, der Vivid Air hatte da ein höheren Losbrechmoment, was aber ideal zu Talas Gabel gepasst hat. Da waren die Federkennlinien von Gabel und Hinterbau vom Gefühl her identisch.
> 
> Aktuell ist halt so, das die Gabel eher linear anspricht und der Dämpfer eher progressiv. Eine Coilgabel (Fox Van) würde mit dem Dämpfer mMn besser harmonieren.



ich war von dem Umbau von Air auf Coil im Swoop sehr begeistert. Ich fahr an der Front auch ne 36er Talas, aber soft abgestimmt und des war hammer.

Hat jemand von euch Geometriedaten vom Team DH? Ich find bei Bergamont mal gar nix...


----------



## ShaundasSchaf (20. November 2011)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> ich war von dem Umbau von Air auf Coil im Swoop sehr begeistert. Ich fahr an der Front auch ne 36er Talas, aber soft abgestimmt und des war hammer.
> 
> Hat jemand von euch Geometriedaten vom Team DH? Ich find bei Bergamont mal gar nix...




wenn du nix findest geh doch mal dem Supoort hier im forum an die gurgel der typ kann dir relativ gut und schnell weiter helfen


----------



## icebe (20. November 2011)

http://www.bergamont.de/Admin/uploads/documents/165/Geometrien2008erBikes.pdf

da hast du alle 08er geometrien.


----------



## bergamont (20. November 2011)

ShaundasSchaf schrieb:


> der typ kann dir relativ gut und schnell weiter helfen



Wat! Nur *relativ gut*... ich bin entsetzt! Der Typ soll doch *sehr gut* weiterhelfen


----------



## Icetiger212 (20. November 2011)

hat das Team Dh von 08 einen kürzeren Dämpfer drin?
Weil ich hab im bei ner 550x3.0 Feder doch 240mm?

Danke für die Geodaten. Sind da zwischen Bj 07 und 08 eigentlich Unterschiede?


----------



## bergamont (21. November 2011)

@Icetiger212

Fangen wir da mal in der Mitte an: 
Die Angabe 550x3.0 die auf der Feder steht, hat erstmal nichts mit dem Federweg zu tun. Die erste Zahl 550 ist die Federrate (-härte) und wird in Pfund pro Zoll (Lbs/Inch) angegeben. Das bedeutet also, dass wenn die Feder mit einem Gewicht von 550 Pfund belastet wird, sie um genau einen Zoll komprimiert wird. Ist die Zahl größer braucht es mehr Gewicht, um die Feder zu komprimieren, ist sie kleiner, braucht es weniger. Daher spricht man auch von härterer (große Zahl) und weicherer (kleine Zahl) Feder.
Die zweite Zahl 3.0 ist der maximale Hub der Feder und wird in Zoll (1Zoll = 2,54cm) angegeben. In diesem Fall bedeutet das also, dass die Feder um maximal 3 Zoll (oder 7,62cm) zusammengedrückt werden kann. Mehr ist nicht möglich, da sonst die einzelnen Windungen aufeinander liegen würden, die Feder also blockiert.
Wofür brauchen wir diese Werte? Die Rate oder Härte ganz klar um zu ermitteln, ob wir eine weichere oder härtere Feder brauchen. Der Hub der Feder muss immer gleich oder größer sein, als der Hub der Dämpfers. Haben wir einen Dämpfer mit 76mm Hub, dürfte die Feder also keinesfalls darunter liegen. Im konkreten Fall würden wir mit 2mm mehr Hub also im gerade im grünen Bereich liegen.

Wie kommt man nun zum Federweg? 
Ein häufiger Irrtum ist es, dass Federweg und Dämpferhub das Gleiche sind. Auch wird gerne die Einbaulänge als Federweg verstanden, diese beschreibt aber lediglich die Länge von Dämpferauge zu Dämpferauge bei einem unbelasteten Dämpfer.
Tatsächlich ist der Federweg der Weg, den die Achsmitte des Hinterrades vom vollständig ausgefederten bis zum vollständig eingefederten Punkt zurücklegt. Dieser Weg ergibt sich aus dem Dämpferhub und dem Übersetzungsverhältnis des Hinterbaus. Dieses Übersetzungsverhältnis ist je nach Rahmen unterschiedlich und verändert sich meistens sogar vom Anfang bis zum Ende der Raderhebung.

Hier mal ein paar vereinfachte Daten anhand der Serienausstattung von Team DH 2007 und 2008:

Dämpfer-Einbaulänge 2007 und 2008: 240mm

Dämpfer-Hub 2007 und 2008: 73mm

Federweg 2007: 230mm
Federweg 2008: 220mm

Daraus ergibt sich (etwas vereinfacht) ein durchschnittliche Hinterbau-Übersetzungsverhältnis von 1:3,15 (2007) und 1:3,01 (2008).
Im Falle des 2007er Rahmens hebt sich also das Hinterrad um 3,15cm, wenn der Dämpfer um 1cm komprimiert wird.
Aus diesen Zahlen wird auch ersichtlich, dass von einem Modell zum Nächsten etwas am Hinterbau modifiziert wurde und sich dadurch das Übersetzungsverhältnis geändert hat.

So, noch alle dabei? Eigentlich ganz einfach.

Jetzt aber wieder on-topic und her mit den Bildern von Euren Bergamont Bikes!


----------



## Icetiger212 (21. November 2011)

Danke Bergamont! Angekommen und verstanden. 

Wenn ich nun einen Vivid Dämpfer ins Bergamont bauen wirll muss ich einen mit High Compression nehmen?


----------



## Mr.Dual (22. November 2011)

Meins, noch relativ unverändert, nur die hässlichen G3 Schneidbretter sind gewichen, andere Griffe und pedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carnislupus (23. November 2011)

Meine heißgeliebte Racemachine im Winterkleid








Rahmen:    BGM Platoon Pro 07
Gabel:     Magura Durin Race 2010
LRS:       Novatec SL, CN-Spoke 424, Rigida Edge 7, Alunippel rot
Schläuche: Michelin Latex
Reifen:    Conti X-King Racesport
Bremsen:   Formula ORO Puro 180/160
Kurbel:    XTR FCM 960
Kassette:  XT 770 (11-32)
Kette:     KMC X9SL
Umwerfer:  XT 760
Schaltwerk:XT 770
Shifter:   XT 770
Vorbau:    Syntace F99 -6°
Lenker:    Syntace Duraflite Carbon 9°
Stütze:    Ringle Moby
Sattel:    Selle Italia SLR Flow
Pedale:    Look Quartz

Gewicht: 10,00 kg (inkl. Pedale, Flaschenhalter und Beleuchtung)


----------



## black-panther (23. November 2011)

geh doch weg man, das ist mein liebstes Bike gewesen, nur mit Avid SD7 statt Disc


----------



## carnislupus (23. November 2011)

Hab den Rahmen einzeln bekommen un bin ihn bis Mitte diesen Jahres mit Avid SD SL und nem American Classics LRS gefahren.
Da aber jener welcher LRS definitiv nich geländetauglich wahr und auch meine gute alte XMO den Weg allen irdischen gegangen ist, musste ich Abhilfe schaffen.


----------



## black-panther (23. November 2011)

hübsch jedenfalls.
Schade, dass mein Händler und Bergamont damals dasProblem mit meinem Rad nicht auf die Reihe bekommen haben, sonst wär's heute noch hier...


----------



## carnislupus (23. November 2011)

Traurig zu hören das der Rahmen nicht mehr zu bekommen ist. Meiner hat auch schon mächtig gelitten aber Alu ist ja zum Glück hart im nehmen.
Werd dem guten Stück demnächst noch nen roten Steuersatz und rote Gore RideOn`s spendieren und dann isses fertig.


----------



## black-panther (23. November 2011)

ich finde, 'ne XT-Kurbel würde ihm besser stehen. Und die Zughülle beim Schaltwerk... blau?!


----------



## carnislupus (23. November 2011)

Naja der Rahmen hat die meisten Teile von meinem GT geerbt und das war weiß blau als ich nun mein liebgewonnenes 760er Rapidrise XT-schaltwerk tauschen musste hab ichs mit dem Kürzen der Zughülle etwas übertrieben und der einzige Ersatz auf die Schnelle war ein alter Gore leider in blau.
Un´was die Kurbel angeht, ist selbige für mich immernoch eine der schönsten die je gebaut wurden.


----------



## blacknitro87 (24. November 2011)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> Team Dh einfach Hammer geil. Was wiegt den dein Bock?



habe das nun mal ausgerechnet , komme auf 21,6kg  
LRS ohne alles wiegt 3,6 kg ...
mäntel mit den schläuchen sind wieder 2,8kg 

zeit unzurüsten und aufs gewicht zu schauen..


----------



## renky (28. November 2011)

@ keroson
was hat der vivid air eigentlich für ein tunig will mir in meins nämlich einen einbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icetiger212 (29. November 2011)

In Wildbad fühlt man sich sau wohl...


----------



## keroson (4. Dezember 2011)

renky schrieb:


> @ keroson
> was hat der vivid air eigentlich für ein tunig will mir in meins nämlich einen einbauen



Gute Frage, der war original drinne ich glaub M und M aber am Besten weiß das sicher der Thomas aka bergamont....


----------



## bergamont (5. Dezember 2011)

keroson schrieb:


> Gute Frage, der war original drinne ich glaub M und M aber am Besten weiß das sicher der Thomas aka bergamont....



...er weiß es leider gerade nicht aus dem Kopf, weiß aber, dass gerade an einer sehr ausführlichen Liste mit genau solchen informationen gearbeitet wird und er wird das Vivid-Tuning herausfinden und weitergeben, sobald der andere Thomas aus der Entwicklung nächste Woche wieder da ist und seinen fernöstlichen Jet-Lag überwunden hat.


----------



## renky (5. Dezember 2011)

na hat ja noch ein bisschen zeit
danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## ShaundasSchaf (10. Dezember 2011)

_Hab mal nen bissel probiert   war ganz lustig und bin auch relativ zufrieden  _


----------



## canyoneugen (18. Dezember 2011)

[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]

Mein Bergi Big Air 7.0, bis auf Kettenblatt und Pedale noch im Originalzustand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwen (18. Dezember 2011)

Freitag gekommen 










Nach 6 Jahren ohne jeden Sport, endlich wieder Fahrrad fahren. OK, der Muskelkater von der ersten Ausfahrt Samstag wird noch etwas anhalten .... aber so wie das Wetter momentan aussieht, hab ich ja Zeit zum auskurieren ....... :-/

Die bekloppten Plastikpedalen mussten allerdings sofort weichen.


----------



## Laggiman (19. Dezember 2011)

So, dann will ich auch mal 





Gruß Toni


----------



## renky (20. Dezember 2011)

@schwen
Helm Auf!!!


----------



## Noxrider4 (31. Dezember 2011)

Bergamont Straitline Team 2011
Rock Shox Boxxer Race 09
Avid Code 2011
Fox Dhx rc4
Mavic ex 721 auf hope pro2
Sixpack Driver 780mm
Maxxis Highroller
Sixpack Splitz Vorbau
xlc Freeride Pedale
Sram x9
truvativ descendant
selle italia slr tt

17,1kg


----------



## Napoli94 (6. Januar 2012)

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/5/1/4/4/4/_/original/IMG_0214.jpg
Hier mal mein Straitline team 2011


----------



## evilthommy (7. Januar 2012)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/5/1/4/4/4/_/original/IMG_0214.jpg
> Hier mal mein Straitline team 2011


was ist den da mit der farbe passiert, ist es in einen gelben topf gefallen ?


----------



## Napoli94 (7. Januar 2012)

Hehe ne habs so gekauft ..... War laut dem Verkäufer ne sonderfarbe(nur für Teamfahrer) weis nicht ob es stimmt! Aber mit gefällts!


----------



## canyoneugen (7. Januar 2012)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> Aber mit gefällts!



mir auch


----------



## keroson (8. Januar 2012)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> Hehe ne habs so gekauft ..... War laut dem Verkäufer ne sonderfarbe(nur für Teamfahrer) weis nicht ob es stimmt! Aber mit gefällts!




Das hast aber wirklich Glück gehabt! Soviel ich weiß sind nämlich drei gelbe Bikes wegen fehlender Markierung (als Teamedition) ganz normal in den Handel gekommen. Gib gut drauf acht, du hast da eine absolute Rarität!


----------



## Alaskanier (8. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist es einfach das Topmodell aus der Serie gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (8. Januar 2012)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist es einfach das Topmodell aus der Serie gewesen.



Du irrst dich


----------



## Alaskanier (8. Januar 2012)

Ok


----------



## Icetiger212 (10. Januar 2012)

Napoli94 schrieb:


> Hehe ne habs so gekauft ..... War laut dem Verkäufer ne sonderfarbe(nur für Teamfahrer) weis nicht ob es stimmt! Aber mit gefällts!



Ja ist nur für Team Fahrer^^


----------



## federwech (10. Januar 2012)

Nicht schonen das Teil, nimm´s lieber ordentlich her.
Es sei denn der keroson zahlt dir nen guten Preis für die Rarität 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Farbe gefällt mir aber auch, Rarität hin oder her.


----------



## Napoli94 (11. Januar 2012)

Hey cool, dann muss ich aber echt auf des Ding aufpassen oO


----------



## alet08 (11. Januar 2012)




----------



## cola4cube (18. Januar 2012)

Na dann will ich auch mal, auch wenn mein Bergamont hier wohl eher die Ausnahme ist.


----------



## black-panther (18. Januar 2012)

na zum Glück, endlich mal was anderes


----------



## Crimson_ (18. Januar 2012)

Richtig hübsches Teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icetiger212 (20. Januar 2012)

Donnerstag in Wildbad, Weltuntergang, falsche Reifen, aber mal 2 aktuelle Pics von meinem Hobel... 









geändert wird noch Dämpfer, DHX 5.0, KeFü, Gabel und evtl. noch Felgen und Speichen. N Satz Conti Baron mit BCC wird auch noch bestellt...


----------



## mazola01 (21. Januar 2012)

Hier meins...
steht allerdings zum Verkauf :-( --> PN


----------



## evilthommy (30. Januar 2012)




----------



## Ryder17 (4. Februar 2012)

Mein Evolve noch ganz


----------



## r0ckZ0r (6. Februar 2012)

Ex-Gefährt:


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (7. Februar 2012)

Monti, ja er darf auf die Couch... 

​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonebreaker666 (17. Februar 2012)

Frisch vom Beschichter:


----------



## Buehue (17. Februar 2012)

hat jemand noch ein ausfallende , rechts für das big air übrig ? 8.7 bzw passendes ????


----------



## Alaskanier (17. Februar 2012)

geh doch einfach zum nächsten Händler und bestelle es dir dort einfach ging bei mir leider auch nicht anders, da dir Bergamont die Teile nicht selber schicken kann


----------



## Aquaholiker (17. Februar 2012)

Das von meinem Kumpel


----------



## Buehue (18. Februar 2012)

r0ckz0r´s ex ist jetzt meene schlampe


----------



## Thor79 (25. Februar 2012)

Hier mal meins, Platoon Team 2011


----------



## Lucky13 (28. Februar 2012)

Hier mal meine Ehemaligen. War ne schöne Zeit mit den Rädern!


----------



## timson (28. Februar 2012)

Meine Mühle...


----------



## Fekl (28. Februar 2012)

@Lucky13

Du hast dir ja echt viel Mühe gegeben. Vor allem das blau orange sieht hammer aus! Schön sauber sind se auch


----------



## Lucky13 (29. Februar 2012)

Fekl schrieb:


> @Lucky13
> 
> Du hast dir ja echt viel Mühe gegeben. Vor allem das blau orange sieht hammer aus! Schön sauber sind se auch



Die Fotos sind immer unmittelbar nach dem Aufbau entstanden. Beim Bike im Gulfdesign fehlt auf dem Bild sogar noch der Kettenstrebenschutz. Heute fahre ich aber eher Bikes von der Stange. Lieber mehr fahren als ständig schrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (29. Februar 2012)

@Lucky13
Wahnsinn, echt coole Bikes - da steckt Liebe im Detail!


----------



## Lucky13 (29. Februar 2012)

Danke! In erster Linie steckte da aber auch viel Zeit und Geld drin.


----------



## ShaundasSchaf (1. März 2012)

wow sogar lob von Bergamont persönlich  ich komme da mit meinem Standartstangen Bike nich mit   aber ich muss sagen deine Bikes sind echt PORNRÖS!  Ich hab noch keine besseren gesehn  Alle achtung  an Lucky


----------



## Buehue (9. März 2012)




----------



## alet08 (10. März 2012)

Seehr schönes Radl.
...und in der prädigitalen Ära wäre es auch noch ein tolles Photo gewesen....


----------



## Buehue (10. März 2012)

ich hab heir noch nen paar









und ma ohne Filter etc


----------



## Downhill34 (11. März 2012)

Mein evolve big air mit Boxxer


----------



## extrafresh78 (11. März 2012)

Der neue Flitzer meiner Freundin:



Das Ding ist unglaublich leicht für die Größe....und mit den 29Zoll Laufrädern extremst schnell Schön zu sehen wenn sie mir auf Waldautobahnen davonfährt
Sie hat Spaß


----------



## Icetiger212 (12. März 2012)

So hier mal mein Team DH. Geändert wurde jetzt im Winter:

K9 Angle Set 2°
DHX 5.0 Dämpfer (noch net eingebaut)
Race Face Atlas FR Lenker
Sunline Direct Mount 
Reverse Kettenblatt 36er

Gabel wird am Sa abgeholt, da die jetztige eines von vielen Opfern des Wildbader Steinfeldes geworden ist. Der Dock baut jetzt schon irre flach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buehue (13. März 2012)

was wiegt das gute ?


----------



## Icetiger212 (13. März 2012)

kann ich net genau sagen, aber ich denk locker um die 20kg. Gefühlt würde ich aber sagen sind die S-Type Felgen und die Minions schon mit 5kg dabei, aber die Felgen halten und halten und halten. 
Als ich den Ramen auseinander hatte muss ich sagen war der Hauptrahmen viel leichter als der Hinterbau...
Wenns fertig ist werd ich es mal wiegen. Beim Fahren spürst du das Gewicht aber kein Stück...


----------



## Buehue (13. März 2012)

Das Spacertürmchen muss noch weg


----------



## Icetiger212 (13. März 2012)

ist nur performa zusammen gebaut.Noch nicht fahrfertig. Am Sa gibts ne neue Gabel und dann ist auch das Türmchen weg...


----------



## Buehue (14. März 2012)

Neue Gabel drin


----------



## Funyy (14. März 2012)

Sehr sehr schönes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ0r (14. März 2012)

Sehr sehr geil!


----------



## alet08 (14. März 2012)

Mit der anderen Gabel sah´s besser aus (imo)


----------



## Buehue (14. März 2012)

ma gucken , vielleicht bekommt sie nen weisses casting, aber leider gibt es die RC nicht in weiss, ganz schön schwach von rock shox :/


----------



## alet08 (14. März 2012)

Grad vom Händler geholt, kleinere Umbauten folgen 

Alex

PS.: sorry für Doppelpost


----------



## Buehue (14. März 2012)

und sauber machen konnte er es nicht oder wie ? ^^


----------



## Icetiger212 (14. März 2012)

Buehue schrieb:


> ma gucken , vielleicht bekommt sie nen weisses casting, aber leider gibt es die RC nicht in weiss, ganz schön schwach von rock shox :/



ich hab ne weiße ergattert... ne Team. Wird aber ne WC draus... ^^


----------



## chris29 (15. März 2012)

Mal wieder etwas Anderes zwischen den ganzen (sehr geilen) DH Bikes!

Mein 29er:


----------



## Icetiger212 (16. März 2012)

Rahmen gefällt mega. Form vom oberrohr bis zum Ausfallende ist sehr sexy....


----------



## LWR (18. März 2012)

und noch ein Revox 
...mit Tune/ZTR NoTubes - Laufradsatz, Schmolke Carbon-Lenker und Umbau auf XT 2-fach (Kurbel, Umwerfer)






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Buehue (18. März 2012)

gefällt mir richtig gut !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (18. März 2012)

mir auch!


----------



## Icetiger212 (19. März 2012)

zu 95% nach meinen Vorstellungen  Und es läuft perfekt.

















Neu daran ist nur:
Rock Shox Race mit Team Kartusch (läuft seidenweich)
K9 Angle Set 2°
Sun Line Directmount
Race Face Atlas FR Lenker
Reverse Kettenblatt und Griffe

fehlt noch der DHX 5.0 Coil, welcher nur noch einen Service braucht, Kettenstrebenschutz vernünftig machen, Kettenführung neu und vordere Bremsleitung kürzen.


----------



## Buehue (19. März 2012)

ich stell mir den rahmen grad in dezenten mattschwarz vor  ich mag ihn


----------



## Icetiger212 (19. März 2012)

hab schon n matschwarzes Enduro...


----------



## alet08 (19. März 2012)

Das Neue wird aber noch ´schwarz-weißer´


----------



## Alaskanier (19. März 2012)

solange es mehr schwarz als weis ist geht´s ja


----------



## Quast (22. März 2012)

Und noch ein Neues. Revox 8.2 
Leider war die Zugverlegung wohl für nen L-Rahmen vorgesehen Das kann man besser machen. Musste die Schaltzüge unter dem Unterrohr nach der vordersten Klemme kreuzen und jetzt gehts.
Ansonsten fährt es sich TOP
Ich bin mal auf die erste längere Ausfahrt am Wochenende gespannt.

Nachtrag: Habe zwischezeitlich ne 400er Stütze drin, da ich bei der 350er über das Limit gehen muss. Vielleicht auch deshalb musste ich nach heutiger längerer Tour doch einen Riserbar montieren. In meinem Alter ist die Sitzposition doch zu flach.


----------



## extrafresh78 (23. März 2012)

Ronjas Revox abgelichtet...erste richtige Fotoshooting mit voller Ausrüstung



Weils so schön ist noch eins




Gruß Chris


----------



## Buehue (27. März 2012)

neuer Lenker und neue Bremsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (27. März 2012)




----------



## bonebreaker666 (28. März 2012)

Mein Frosch ist endlich fertiggestellt und durfte gestern das erste Mal an die Luft, nachdem ich meine nachgefertigten Schriftzüge bekommen habe:





















Das Rad ist als LowBudget-Projekt auf größtenteils gebrauchten und/oder vorhandenen Teilen gestartet worden, um endlich mal ein Fully zu testen (der Rücken...  )


----------



## Buehue (28. März 2012)

gefällt mir gut


----------



## lukidtm (30. März 2012)




----------



## Icetiger212 (3. April 2012)

da baust es auseinander,putzt und wienerst es um einmal an Samerberg zu fahren!  Geilo wars.





@Beuhue ich hab den Bock mal gewogen, mit Minions wiegt es 20,5kg. Mit den Muddy´s sicherlich unter 20kg. ^^ 

Den 2° flacheren Lenkwinkel kann ich am Team DH nur empfehlen.


----------



## Jonas1996 (7. April 2012)

mein Straitline team 2011 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXRichyXx (7. April 2012)

Das ist meins.


----------



## Biker-24 (8. April 2012)

würde ja auch gerne aktuelle bilder hochladen von meinem team DH aber weiß nicht wies geht


----------



## keroson (8. April 2012)

Ich hab endlich einen flotten Dreier mit meiner EX 









Das ist die "More Goes Not" Variante 

















(grüne Pedale und grüner Lenker sind noch unterwegs, LRS mit Flow-Felge/240s Naben wird gerade gebaut)


----------



## Biker-24 (10. April 2012)

hier mal mein Team DH


----------



## Biker-24 (10. April 2012)

naja ich bekomms net hin...


----------



## Icetiger212 (10. April 2012)

Biker-24 schrieb:


> naja ich bekomms net hin...



Bitte!! BBCode musst anwählen und dann einfach den Link kopieren.


----------



## Biker-24 (11. April 2012)

ohu cool danke icetiger


----------



## blacknitro87 (11. April 2012)

mein dh o8


----------



## Fekl (12. April 2012)




----------



## Alaskanier (13. April 2012)

schönes Rad aber wo ist das Bild aufgenommen? die Pflanzen sehen aus als ob es D-Land ist aber das Gebäude nach Südamerika oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buehue (13. April 2012)

schöne räder


----------



## Fekl (13. April 2012)

Alaskanier schrieb:


> schönes Rad aber wo ist das Bild aufgenommen? die Pflanzen sehen aus als ob es D-Land ist aber das Gebäude nach Südamerika oder so.



Im schönen Leipzig. Das Denkmal erinnert an den Sieg der guten alten Preußen  gegen einen kleinen fiesen Franzosen


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (13. April 2012)




----------



## r0ckZ0r (13. April 2012)

Geiles Teil - gefällt!


----------



## Alaskanier (14. April 2012)

Fekl schrieb:


> Im schönen Leipzig. Das Denkmal erinnert an den Sieg der guten alten Preußen  gegen einen kleinen fiesen Franzosen



danke jetzt muss ich es mir nur noch merken können


----------



## MaddinSH (18. April 2012)

Mein Bergamont frisch auseinandergenommen und in wenigen Tagen neu aufgebaut. Das Bike fiel mir in der Bucht auf und ich war von Anhieb von der Optik des Rahmens begeistert, so dass ich zuschlagen musste. Einfach Retromäßig. Es handelt sich um ein Virus Spyder Race aus den 90ern. Genaues Baujahr kann ich leider nicht beziffern, Bergamnont hat keine Kataloge mehr. Vllt. weiß jmd. ja was?  Leider war alles total runter, so dass ich es jetzt komplett mit neuem Antrieb, neuer Schaltung und neuen Laufrädern ausstatte. Die Fotos folgen in Kürze..


----------



## Icetiger212 (18. April 2012)

Da bin ich ja mak gespannt. Am liebsten mit alten hs11 usw aufbauen. Ganz auf retro halt.


----------



## MaddinSH (18. April 2012)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mak gespannt. Am liebsten mit alten hs11 usw aufbauen. Ganz auf retro halt.



gute Idee, aber da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen, das bike bekommt komplett lx, schalt und bremshebel aus den 90 ern hab ich schon und sind auf dem Foto auch schon dran.der Antrieb wird aus neuen lx teilen bestehen, weil ich die Teile noch liegen habe. original war das bike mit stx ausgestattet.

Fotos kommen dann die Tage!


----------



## Icetiger212 (19. April 2012)

127.0.0.1 schrieb:


>



die neuen Schiftzüge gefallen mir richtig von Bergamont. Am Jahres ende wird meins neu gepulvert und dann gibts a neue....



> AW: Zeigt her eure Bergamonts!
> Zitat:
> Zitat von Icetiger212 Beitrag anzeigen
> Da bin ich ja mak gespannt. Am liebsten mit alten hs11 usw aufbauen. Ganz auf retro halt.
> ...



ich bin gespannt. Meine Frau hat noch n altes Kona, das ist mittlerweile schon 17 Jahre alt und es steht da wie neu. Hat auch noch alte STX Schaltung usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaddinSH (19. April 2012)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> die neuen Schiftzüge gefallen mir richtig von Bergamont. Am Jahres ende wird meins neu gepulvert und dann gibts a neue....
> 
> 
> 
> ich bin gespannt. Meine Frau hat noch n altes Kona, das ist mittlerweile schon 17 Jahre alt und es steht da wie neu. Hat auch noch alte STX Schaltung usw.


 

gefällt mir sehr gut das bike, hast du noch ein foto vom kona? ich bin großer fan alter fahrräder


----------



## Icetiger212 (19. April 2012)

am MO bin ich wieder zu Hause, dann mach ich mal ein!


----------



## cizeta (19. April 2012)

@ icetiger212  soweit ich  weis sind das selbst gemachte decals am straitline und keine von bgm selber


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (19. April 2012)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> die neuen Schiftzüge gefallen mir richtig von Bergamont. Am Jahres ende wird meins neu gepulvert und dann gibts a neue....



 Der Schriftzug ist aber kein Original Schriftzug von Bergamont. Oder war das nicht auf den Schriftzug an meinem Rad bezogen!?


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (19. April 2012)

cizeta schrieb:


> @ icetiger212  soweit ich  weis sind das selbst gemachte decals am straitline und keine von bgm selber


----------



## Icetiger212 (19. April 2012)

127.0.0.1 schrieb:


> Der Schriftzug ist aber kein Original Schriftzug von Bergamont. Oder war das nicht auf den Schriftzug an meinem Rad bezogen!?



ah ok, aber vielleicht schlägt es ja Thomas vor. Ich nehme an das er hier mitliest! Trotzdem sehr sehr schick.  
Mit dem Flachen Lenkwinkel sehen die DH Kisten aus wie Steckbänke. Meins auch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 127.0.0.1 (20. April 2012)

Icetiger212 schrieb:


> ah ok, aber vielleicht schlägt es ja Thomas vor. Ich nehme an das er hier mitliest! Trotzdem sehr sehr schick.
> Mit dem Flachen Lenkwinkel sehen die DH Kisten aus wie Steckbänke. Meins auch....



Danke Deins auch . Ansonsten kannst sie Dir ja einfach machen lassen. Habe Dir den Link und die Schriftart mal per PN geschickt.


----------



## flachmaennchen (20. April 2012)

So siehts zur Zeit aus


----------



## Ostwandlager (21. April 2012)




----------



## Thor79 (28. April 2012)

MaddinSH schrieb:


> Mein Bergamont frisch auseinandergenommen und in wenigen Tagen neu aufgebaut. Das Bike fiel mir in der Bucht auf und ich war von Anhieb von der Optik des Rahmens begeistert, so dass ich zuschlagen musste. Einfach Retromäßig. Es handelt sich um ein Virus Spyder Race aus den 90ern. Genaues Baujahr kann ich leider nicht beziffern, Bergamnont hat keine Kataloge mehr. Vllt. weiß jmd. ja was?  Leider war alles total runter, so dass ich es jetzt komplett mit neuem Antrieb, neuer Schaltung und neuen Laufrädern ausstatte. Die Fotos folgen in Kürze..



Hallo MaddinSH,

ich hab noch die blaue Variante, das Baujahr dürfte zwischen 97 bis 98 sein. 
Cool das es noch einige Virus Ltd's gibt.
Habs mir zu der Zeit für 1300DM neu gekauft.
Gruß


----------



## Dirt Bastard (29. April 2012)

Neues Kurzvideo ist online! "Raceequipment 2012 [ame="http://vimeo.com/41240227"]woodfanatics.de raceequipment 2012 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Coldy (30. April 2012)

Sehr schönes Video, toll gemacht


----------



## vertexto82 (3. Mai 2012)

Das neue Revox 9.2 29er in Rahmengröße S/42cm von meiner Freundin. Ich finde das Bike ist einfach ein Traum. Bergamont hat bei der Entwicklung des Rahmens offensichtlich richtig den Hirnschmalz kochen lassen. Ein Kettenblatt für die Umrüstung auf zweifach und ein mittellanges Schaltwerk sind schon auf dem Weg. Der original Lenker wurde bereits gegen einen 3t getauscht. 





Ich konnte bevor ich das Bike hatte keine Bilder des Rahmens in der Größe S bzw. 42cm finden, ich hoffe dass ich damit zukünftigen Revox Fahrern vielleicht helfen kann.

Grüße


----------



## Quast (5. Mai 2012)

So mein Revox 8.2 im Endstadium.Rahmengröße S leider nur 90mm Federweg.
Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Klemme und Lenker neu.


----------



## Thor79 (5. Mai 2012)

Hier mal mein Oldtimer:
ein Bergamont Virus LTD


----------



## Deleted218460 (6. Mai 2012)

Hier mein erstes Bike, war bis jetzt einmal im Bikepark und es hat richtig spaß gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (7. Mai 2012)

*das glaube ich...*


----------



## ShaundasSchaf (9. Mai 2012)

Jungs ihr macht echt den Besten Stuff !


----------



## robmaison (11. Mai 2012)

Hier mal mein Big Air 7.0 mit RS Totem --> verdammt geile Performance!





http://www.imgbox.de/show/img/vCWukAbGlA.JPG


----------



## alet08 (14. Mai 2012)

Fertig.
Fährt sich traumhaft...


----------



## bonebreaker666 (14. Mai 2012)

Mag sein, daß es sich traumhaft fährt, aber Barends am Riser sehen alles andere als traumhaft aus...


----------



## alet08 (15. Mai 2012)

bonebreaker666 schrieb:


> Mag sein, daß es sich traumhaft fährt, aber Barends am Riser sehen alles andere als traumhaft aus...



Meine Handgelenken tut´s aber einfach gut, auch mal umgreifen zu können.


----------



## cizeta (15. Mai 2012)

alet08 als tipp andere griffe sehen besser aus sind leichter und wenn man die richtigen findet auch besser wie die hörnchen

mein tipp probier es mal mit den ergon mtb griffen


----------



## alet08 (15. Mai 2012)

Ergogriffe habe ich am HT, aber zum Springen und zum Fahren von engen Felsentrails sind sie für mich nicht so das Wahre....


Danke, Alex


----------



## bonebreaker666 (15. Mai 2012)

Die normalen Ergon oder die Freeride ( http://www.bikecorner24.de/images/ge1.jpg ). Die hab' ich am BigAir und bin total begeistert, und das Bike wird eigtl. nur zum springen/freeriden/Park-fahren genutzt. Bis zum ersten Test war ich auch skeptisch, jetzt mag ich keine anderen mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cizeta (15. Mai 2012)

genau die meine ich bonebraker


----------



## alet08 (15. Mai 2012)

Die Hörnchen bleiben.


----------



## matze7.1 (17. Mai 2012)

... mal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Threesome 7.1










änderungen:
-Sram X0 Bremse
-Rock Shox Reverb
-UMF Fr Pro Pedale
-Kettenführung
-ein paar optische Details


----------



## Ostwandlager (20. Mai 2012)

sehr schön


----------



## Bubba11 (24. Mai 2012)

Das Big Air 6.9 von noe_body sieht echt Sick aus


----------



## Premium-DH (24. Mai 2012)

Mein Bergamont Straitline 8.2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (25. Mai 2012)

*geil...*


----------



## Kreuzbandriss (27. Mai 2012)

sehr sexy .. aber noch zu jungfräulich


----------



## Last1 (7. Juni 2012)




----------



## Kreuzbandriss (7. Juni 2012)

Meins ... die 888 bitcht grade rum obwohl direkt aus m Service *grml*
Morgen mal n ernstes Wörtchen mit dem Mechaniker reden


----------



## Alaskanier (7. Juni 2012)

Interessante Teilewahl wie wird das Rad benutzt? Mich würde mich mal interessieren für was du die 888 da drinnen hast, da der Rest ja eher nach Berg hoch aussieht als nach DH geballer. Ich finde da hätte besser eine absenkbare 180mm Gabel gepasst.


----------



## Kreuzbandriss (7. Juni 2012)

Eigentlich nur Bergab ... auf die Teilewahl hatte ich relativ wenig Einfluss da ich das Bike nicht aufgebaut hab (aber zu einem unverschämt guten Preis gekauft habe).

Das ein oder andere wird noch getauscht (DHX Air gegen Coil) aber was Bergauf taugt, taugt meist auch Bergab


----------



## Alaskanier (7. Juni 2012)

Naja Berg auf taugen 2 Kettenblätter mehr als eine Kefü Berg ab ist es rumgedreht


----------



## Kreuzbandriss (7. Juni 2012)

Ke Fü kommt natürlich auch noch dran


----------



## Alaskanier (8. Juni 2012)




----------



## Napoli94 (8. Juni 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/f/uz/ni/uzniq6fga82v/original_469208_357572574302315_1661845770_o.jpg
mein Straitline mit ner fourty... was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (8. Juni 2012)

kommt gut mit einer schwarzen wäre es noch besser


----------



## Le_Zuz (9. Juni 2012)

Noch ungebraucht und ohne Kette...


----------



## Last1 (11. Juni 2012)




----------



## Malte92 (11. Juni 2012)

mein straitline 7.9












 änderungen:
 - lenker/ truvativ boobar
 - bremse/ avid juicy7
 - dämpfer/ fox dhx 5.0
 - laufräder/ mavic deetraks
 - kasette/ sram pg 970 dh


----------



## Bandit2000 (12. Juni 2012)

Seit gestern Abend fast fertig


----------



## bigairbiker (18. Juni 2012)

Hier mein Big Air aus 2010
im flug
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1145998
und am boden(ausnahmsweise sauber!)
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1108958


----------



## xXRichyXx (19. Juni 2012)

Mein neues bei der ersten Audfahrt. Big Air 7.2.


----------



## Pandi (19. Juni 2012)

Mein neues Rad 
Fährt sich hammer! Aber was ich etwas mager finde ist die Tatsache, dass der rote Verstellknopf unten an der Gabel (Rebound?) nach ca. 1er Stunde durch den Wald rollen abgefallen ist! Weis jemand wo ich einen neuen  herbekomm?


----------



## Alaskanier (19. Juni 2012)

der dir dann wieder abfällt?

du kannst auch einfach einen Innensechskant Schlüssel benutzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ0r (19. Juni 2012)

Pandi schrieb:


> Aber was ich etwas mager finde ist die Tatsache, dass der rote Verstellknopf unten an der Gabel (Rebound?) nach ca. 1er Stunde durch den Wald rollen abgefallen ist! Weis jemand wo ich einen neuen  herbekomm?



Das ist mehr oder weniger normal, dass der abfällt.


----------



## Weltraumaffe (20. Juni 2012)

Mein Bergamont Straitline Team "Custom" 
Fahre ich nun schon seit 2009 und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike! 

Zum Thema Verstellknopf, meiner ist auch direkt abgefallen... 
Ein neuer hat was um die 20Euro gekostet, lohnt nicht! Einfach nen Inbus zum verstellen in den Rucksack packen.


----------



## Funyy (20. Juni 2012)

Last1 schrieb:


>



Mit ner Totem würde es hammer aussehen.
LG Funyy

P.S. Ansonsten schickes Teil


----------



## Kaesekruste (21. Juni 2012)

Hier mein Kiez 040 2011 

Lenker , Gabel , Griffe, Reifen ausgetauscht!


----------



## FreerideDD (2. Juli 2012)

2008er big air 

rahmen wurde nur von mir gelackt aber nicht angeschliffen oder so 

denke leogang etc war zu viel mit meinen 100kg


----------



## Weltraumaffe (4. Juli 2012)

FreerideDD schrieb:


> 2008er big air
> 
> rahmen wurde nur von mir gelackt aber nicht angeschliffen oder so
> 
> denke leogang etc war zu viel mit meinen 100kg



Üüübel...
Mich würde interessieren, an welcher Stelle genau der Bruch ist!?
Kannste einn Foto von weiter weg machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti138 (4. Juli 2012)

müsste Dämpferaufnahme Oberrohr sein...

Haste das angestrichen oder was
Hättste den Farbroller genommen, wärs nicht gerissen


----------



## icebe (4. Juli 2012)

basti138 schrieb:


> müsste Dämpferaufnahme Oberrohr sein...



richtig. ist am oberrohr. habe allerdings an dieser stelle beim big air noch nie nen bruch gesehen. zumindest ab bj07 mit der verstellbaren dämpferaufnahme


----------



## federwech (5. Juli 2012)

Die "Lackierung" kommt schon bissi Ghetto-mässig. 
Aber hey...jeder wie´s ihm gefällt!

Hatte in den 90ern auch ein matt-gerolltes Auto, das hat damals keiner verstanden. Heutzutage werden die 6er Cabrios und Porsche Cayennes dieser Welt matt foliert. Manche Trends brauchen eben Zeit.

Folie hätte den Bruch übrigens auch rauszögern können


----------



## Alaskanier (5. Juli 2012)

ein bisschen Patafix und das Teil hält wieder


----------



## Hardteiler (7. Juli 2012)

So jetzt will ich auch mal meins zeigen. Ist ein Contrail LTD 2012 mit ein Paar Änderungen. Sattel, Laufräder, Griffe. Liegt z. Z bei etwa 12kg incl. Pedale.
Ist leider nur ein Handyfoto, wollte aber keine dslr mit auf die Glocknerstrasse nehmen


----------



## Shadow90 (24. Juli 2012)

Hier mein Big Air 6.2


----------



## Kampfgeschwader (6. August 2012)

Mein Volotec


----------



## Pandi (6. August 2012)

Pandi schrieb:


>



Edit: Rad steht nicht mehr zum Verkauf


----------



## downhillerkarl (9. August 2012)

Pandi schrieb:


> Mein neues Rad
> Fährt sich hammer! Aber was ich etwas mager finde ist die Tatsache, dass der rote Verstellknopf unten an der Gabel (Rebound?) nach ca. 1er Stunde durch den Wald rollen abgefallen ist! Weis jemand wo ich einen neuen  herbekomm?


kostet 25
mit einem 2,5mm Imbusschlüssel kommst du unten durch die Schraube und kannst den Rebound stressfrei verstellen.
Ich hatte meinen bei meiner Domain auch gleich verloren.


----------



## Bastlwastl1982 (25. August 2012)

Hier mal mein Platoon Team nach 3 Tagen Biken in der Rhön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (25. August 2012)

Mein Platoon in seiner bisher höchsten Ausbaustufe. Musste derweil aber ein paar Teile ans 29er abtreten.


----------



## timson (26. August 2012)

Mein Big Air Team und ich...


----------



## alet08 (26. August 2012)

timson schrieb:


> Mein Big Air Team und ich...





Booaah, ihr seid ja unsichtbar....


----------



## Silvermoon (7. September 2012)

...und hier mal wieder ein kleines Twentyniner 

Bergamont Revox 9.2 



​
Fahre es jetzt seit einer Woche und der Umstieg von 26 auf 29 Zoll war nicht schwer, nur an die Proportionen muss ich mich noch ein bißchen gewöhnen 
Aber es fährt sich echt


----------



## Alaskanier (7. September 2012)

mit "geh mit dem Arsch hinter´n Sattel" is` da auch nicht mehr viel


----------



## honi__ (8. September 2012)

noch im umbau

mfg


----------



## PD544 (17. September 2012)

Hier mein Big Air     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8454/7992504406_d44be34f2e_k.jpg
bergauf im stehen naja aber im sitzen gehts noch gut.  umwerfer und 180 beste kombi  perfekt für bikepark, als enduro auch noch geil was kümmert mich gewicht


----------



## xXRichyXx (17. September 2012)

Geiles Bike sag ich dir. Hab genau das selbe wo mich schon den ganzen Sommer begleitet hat.


----------



## honi__ (20. September 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (2. Oktober 2012)

Mit neuen Laufrädern 

Ich hab mir das mit der Farbe vorher schlimmer vorgestellt.


----------



## Noxrider4 (16. Oktober 2012)

hier mein Straitline Team 2011


----------



## bonebreaker666 (16. Oktober 2012)

Sieht gut aus, endlich auch mal wieder einer, der mit Clickies fährt!


----------



## C1RCA (28. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal mein neuaufbau. paar sachen werden noch geändert. wie spacerturm, kettenführung und umwerfer.


----------



## Icetiger212 (30. Oktober 2012)

Mal meine, Clickies rocken!


----------



## Dani_Degi (1. November 2012)

Hier mein straitline aus 2010 mit sixxpack pedalen u lecker
und heute eingebauter Totem <3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. November 2012)

Endlich soweit fertig, dass es fährt. 





Was noch geändert wird:

- Kabelführungsclips fürs Unterrohr sind schon unterwegs
- Dämpfer wird noch gegen Luftdämpfergetauscht. IXS 6 liegt schon daheim, ich brauch nur noch passende Buchsen
- Bremszüge müssen noch gekürzt werden


----------



## Weltraumaffe (1. November 2012)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Endlich soweit fertig, dass es fährt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie hast du die ganze Farbe abbekommen? 
Sieht sau geil aus, wenns nicht in dem original Dress lackiert ist!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. November 2012)

@Weltraumaffe

Bei ner Lackiererei in einem Säurebad, danach abgedampft. Dann von Hand grob poliert.


----------



## federwech (3. November 2012)

@dirk: Schaut schön schlicht aus 
Fast wie auf einem schwarz/weiss Foto..die Arbeit hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## Dani_Degi (3. November 2012)

-Kleine Schlammschlacht heut im Woid


----------



## christucci (5. November 2012)

miese Bild - tolles Bike!  Bin wirklich begeistert von meiner Neuanschaffung!


----------



## thomas1969 (9. November 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde ,

hier mein neues " altes " Bergamont Evolve 5Five . Vielleicht kann mir jemand was zu dem Rahmen sagen , ich habe selber im Bergamont Archiv geschaut , ich habe zwar ein 5Five gefunden aber weder Lackierung noch Dämpfer stimmen .

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen .

Der Rahmen ist nagelneu , es war weder ein Laufrad montiert , kein Steuersatz , absoult Neu .

Falls jemand ein Schaltauge für das Evolve hat kann er sich gerne melden , das wäre super .


----------



## smoki666 (11. November 2012)

Hier mal meine beiden Bikes an der frisch Luft, war mit nem Kumpel unterwegs und sein Bike ist nich so gut. War ein scheener Tag mit den Bikes. Heute gleich wieder


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (11. November 2012)

Mein Enduro....


----------



## zett78 (13. November 2012)

127.0.0.1 schrieb:


> Mein Enduro....



SchmitzeBud!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (28. November 2012)

Threesome 8.2 auf Jungfernfahrt 
Die werkseitig verbauten Elixir 3- Bremsen sind leider absolut nicht zu gebrauchen, hab ich auf XT 'upgegraded'. Und die Nobby Nics kommen bei dieser Witterung doch arg an ihre Grenzen, die müssen wohl als nächstes dran glauben...


----------



## mc schrecka (6. Dezember 2012)

Weihnachten wird es fertig  Enduro für die Freundin

Bilder kommen dann im fertigen Zustand


----------



## Laktathunter (21. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Bergamont Fans,

gestern das Revox MGN 2013 bestellt.

Bilder folgen


----------



## extrafresh78 (22. Dezember 2012)

Reverb und Sattel spendiert für die Freundin
Das Rad ist echt klasse...29er eignen sich echt gut zum gasgeben auch downhill...sollte mir vielleicht auch eines aufbauen.Wenn dann aber aus Stahl...nen Cotic?!


----------



## mc schrecka (22. Dezember 2012)

Erstes Bild im aufgebauten Zustand. Bessere kommen wenn ich eine gscheide Cam hab


----------



## Laktathunter (22. Dezember 2012)

extrafresh78 schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1276887
> Reverb und Sattel spendiert für die Freundin
> Das Rad ist echt klasse...29er eignen sich echt gut zum gasgeben auch downhill...sollte mir vielleicht auch eines aufbauen.Wenn dann aber aus Stahl...nen Cotic?!


 
Wenn eines aus Stahl dann das da

http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/news/article/pipedream-skookum-new-steel-or-titanium-29er--35763/

Neuste Bikestandarts, moderne Geometrie gepaart mit dem Traditionswerkstoff Stahl. Aber das gehört wohl eher in den "Steel is real" bei 29ern Thread.

Gruß

Fomeracer


----------



## bonebreaker666 (22. Dezember 2012)

@mc schrecka: eine etwas andere Bildaufteilung (mehr Rad und weniger drumrum) würde schon viel bringen, auch mit der jetzigen Kamera


----------



## mc schrecka (23. Dezember 2012)

Des Problem mit Handybildern ist, sie werden total verwackelt. "Stativ" war mein Auto. Aber extra für ein Foto das Auto zurückzusetzen is Schwachsinn  
Lieber mach ich mit ner anderen Kamera die Bilder


----------



## freeridemnm (23. Dezember 2012)

Das ist mein big air 7.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weltraumaffe (23. Dezember 2012)

mc schrecka schrieb:


>



Voll abgestellt! 
Sieht geil aus, der "raw" Rahmen!


----------



## YoungGun (26. Dezember 2012)

Servus,
hier ist mein Bergamont  ! BigAir 6.2


----------



## Weltraumaffe (31. Dezember 2012)

*Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!*


----------



## Alaskanier (1. Januar 2013)

Dier auch


----------



## Bergamont7.2 (1. Januar 2013)

@ FREERIDE-AZUBI,

tut mir leid es war mir nicht bewusst das dass Bild nicht hochgeladen wurde 

jetzt siehts mans denke ich ^^


----------



## FREERIDE-AZUBI (2. Januar 2013)

Bergamont7.2 schrieb:


>




Ich seh nichts!



gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renky (2. Januar 2013)

mein big air "MGN"
parts
Gabel:Marzocchi 66 rc3 + Protone Air Kit
Dämpfer: Cane Creek DB Air
Laufräder:Alexrims FR32 
Kurbel:Race Face Respond
Schaltung: X9 mit X7Shifter
Bremse:Elexir 5
Gewicht:17,2Kg


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Januar 2013)

@renky

Schickes Bigair. 

Was ist denn an deinem Rad so schwer, dass Du auf über 17 Kilo kommst?

Gabel relativ leicht - Dämpfer nicht zu schwer - ...


----------



## renky (3. Januar 2013)

ich würde sagen laufräder bremsen pedale schaltung
will ich aber noch ausbauen
und 17,2 find ich noch ok im gegensatz zu meinem panzer mit 20,5kg


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Januar 2013)

Bist Du in dem Rahmen auch mal einen Stahlfederdämpfer zum Vergleich gefahren - wie schlägt sich der CCDB Air?


----------



## renky (3. Januar 2013)

hatte voher ein fox van r 
der db air ist im gegensatz dazu eine offenbahrung
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



das geile ist das ich ihn laut der canecreek webside eingestellt habe und das setup so schon so ziemlich perfekt ist.
nachteil ich musste das dämpferauge ausbohren da canecreek da sich nicht ganz an die toleranzen hält die performence entschädigt dafür aber sehr gut.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






also im gegensatz zum van r leider geil
fahrt sich auch nicht viel anders als stahlfeder da er sehr liniar einfedert also ich kann ihn empfehlen wenn man sich die mühe macht ihn auszubohren


----------



## Selo3854 (5. Januar 2013)

Hey leute eine frage wiee lange sind die bergamont kiez pro 2012 modelle noch liefebar?

Danke im vorraus


----------



## PD544 (5. Januar 2013)

ich glaube du wolltest hier hin :  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=512628


----------



## federwech (5. Januar 2013)

Wo wir schon bei Big Airs sind...

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1284266]





[/url]

Hat so wie es da steht übrigens glatte 18 Kilo.


----------



## PD544 (5. Januar 2013)

war des "loch" in der wippe schon von anfang an drin oder hast du des plastikteil da rausgemacht?  ich hab eins von 2012 und da is zumindest noch son plastikding drin -und und des is *******


----------



## renky (6. Januar 2013)

den weißen hatte ich auch mal deiner sehr schick.
und ja das loch bei dem war von anfang an offen bei meinem mgn im übrigen auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## federwech (6. Januar 2013)

Da war ein Plastikteil drin? Zu was soll das gut sein?

Schönes Rad hast da...das Bild zwischen den Farnen gehört auch hier rein!
Los, posten


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. Januar 2013)

Bei Big Air und Löchern in Wippen kann ich auch posten.


----------



## federwech (7. Januar 2013)

Hey, cooles Gabeldesign! 

Ist wirklich schön geworden


----------



## PD544 (8. Januar 2013)

federwech schrieb:


> Da war ein Plastikteil drin? Zu was soll das gut sein?
> 
> Schönes Rad hast da...das Bild zwischen den Farnen gehört auch hier rein!
> Los, posten




Danke! Ich habs früher schonmal gepostet hat aber nich geklappt dass es gleich als Bild angezeigt wurde.    Wofür des Plastikteil gut is weiß ich auch ned aber ich habs mir nochmal genauer angeschaut und es ist gar kein Plastikteil sondern ein Metallteil  vielleicht wurde ja die Wippe von 2011 auf 2012 geändert ich frag mal im Bergamont support nach.  Hier also mein Bild vom scheuen Bigairwild dass beim grasen erwischt wurde


----------



## Laktathunter (8. Januar 2013)

cooles Bild


----------



## Dani_Degi (12. Januar 2013)

snow action babeeey


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (20. Januar 2013)




----------



## Laktathunter (20. Januar 2013)

In KW 11 kommt mein Revox MGN, dann gibts endlich Bilder.........


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (20. Januar 2013)

mgn klingt bei bergamont immer gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## federwech (20. Januar 2013)

Mal was passendes zu den derzeitigen Wetterbedingungen.
Leider isses noch nicht ganz fahrbereit. Aber wenn, dann


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (20. Januar 2013)

federwech schrieb:


> Mal was passendes zu den derzeitigen Wetterbedingungen.
> Leider isses noch nicht ganz fahrbereit. Aber wenn, dann
> 
> ist der winter vorbei


----------



## Alaskanier (21. Januar 2013)

Hier mal mein Fuhrpark  auch wenn sich da ein Speiseeis mit reingemischt hat


----------



## federwech (21. Januar 2013)

kuehnchenmotors schrieb:


> federwech schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mal was passendes zu den derzeitigen Wetterbedingungen.
> ...


----------



## bergamont (21. Januar 2013)

@federwech

Interessant - wie verhinderst Du das Dir die Ski wegdrehen, z.B. bei einem Sprung oder Unebenheiten?


----------



## federwech (21. Januar 2013)

Komm gerade aus der Bastelgarage 
Die Snowblades werden vorne mit Zugfedern in Position gehalten, bzw angehoben sobald sie entlastet werden.
Der Baumarkt meines Vertrauens hat da diverse Kleinteile im Programm mit denen ich gerade am Tüdeln und Ausprobieren bin. Der Federzug am hinteren Ski is bereits feddich.
Die Hebelverhältnisse vorne sind aber bisschen ungünstig, weil die Federkraft nicht direkt senkrecht nach oben ansetzen kann. Wenn die Feder dann Zugkraft aufbaut und die Skispitze anhebt, muss man den Ski beinahe an der an der Rückseite wieder "einfangen". Deshalb gibts am vorderen Ski wahrscheinlich nen Federzug vorne UND hinten.
Ich experimentiere noch....aber es wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## federwech (22. Januar 2013)

bergamont schrieb:


> @_federwech_
> 
> Interessant - wie verhinderst Du das Dir die Ski wegdrehen, z.B. bei einem Sprung oder Unebenheiten?


 
So ist der Ski durch den beideseitigen Federzug einigermassen stabil "vermittelt", mit Tendenz zur Hecklastigkeit


----------



## evilthommy (22. Januar 2013)

schon getestet ??


----------



## federwech (22. Januar 2013)

Nee, das wird morgen abend gemacht. Ich bin gespannt wie´n Flitzebogen wie sich das Teil fährt.


----------



## bergamont (23. Januar 2013)

Bin gespannt was der Test ergibt - mir erscheint das für gröberen Einsatz deutlich unterdimensioniert - speziell die Feder wird sicher nicht viel mitmachen. Auch die Fixpunkte an der Gabel dürften schnell schwächeln.

Evtl. wärst Du mit einer Art Blattfeder, die schwimmend mit Ski und Gabel/Rahmen vebunden ist besser bedient? Nur so als Anregung ;-)


----------



## federwech (23. Januar 2013)

Naja, eigentlich müssen die Federchen ( die zugegbenermassen nicht die grössten sind, aber härter sind als sie aussehen) "nur" den Ski in Position halten. Falls das Ganze zu schwach sein sollte muss ich eben ne Heavy Duty Lösung auskaspern. Ne Blattfeder wär ne gute Idee. 
Das Manko ist aber immer so ein bissle die Anbindung an die Gabel

Ehrlich gesagt wird wohl springen erst mal nicht sooo das Thema werden  Erst mal ankommen, dann erst stylen


----------



## Aspaltfraese (23. Januar 2013)

Ich bin seid einigen Tagen stolzer Besitzer eines THREESOME MGN  Aus dem Jahre 2012  Das Bike ist nagelneu 

Hab einige Fragen: mit ist aufgefallen das die verbaute Reverb Sattelstütze bei Temperaturen <5°C Son bissl hackelt! Liegt das daran das alles noch neu ist und sich erst einlaufen muss?? 




Gibts sonst spezielle Dinge auf die ich Acht geben sollte?

Hatte vorher Cube Fritzz, bin dann auf Radon Slide 10.0, dann auf Cube Stereo und jetzt auf Bergamont Threesome MGN  umgestiegen!

Von der Verarbeitung ist das Teil einfach nur mega Sahne! Wirklich genial! Da kommt von den Vorgängern nichts ran


----------



## ElecSander (23. Januar 2013)

Das ist mein Bergamont Platoon 4.1!
Für meine Zwecke reicht es!


----------



## nilspecialzed09 (23. Januar 2013)

Gabel: Boxxer Wc ´12 mit Custom Decals made by Decal Doc
 ( http://www.facebook.com/decaldoc?ref=ts&fref=ts )
Dämpfer: Fox DHX RC4 
Lenker: Race Face Atlas 
Bremsen: Avid Code R
Steuersatz: Sixpack The Cup 1,5 R blau
Kettenführung: Sixpack Yakuza
Kettenblatt: Sixpack Chainsaw blau
Vorbau: Sixpack Splitz blau
Sattelstütze:  Sixpack schwarz
Sattelklemme: Sixpack blau
Pedale: Sixpack Icon
Sattel: Selle Italia
Schalthebel: Sram x-9
Schatung: Sram x-9


----------



## federwech (24. Januar 2013)

Anbei der Fahrbericht





Nach den ersten Abfahrten auf präparierter Skipiste reiften folgende Erkenntnisse:
Beim Ausladen und Aufbauen bleiben die Leute auf dem Parkplatz spontan stehen und denken insgeheim wohl, dass wir nicht alle Latten am Zaun haben.
Den Kids fallen die Kinnladen in den Schnee, es wird neugierig geglotzt. "Boah krass. Ich will sehen, wie das fährt"
Genau richtig, um sich das erste mal auf so´n Ding zu setzen und sich vor den Augen Dritter richtig schön lang zu machen.
Wir verlegen deshalb den ersten Test auf einen flachen und einsamen Nebenhang.

Zuerst mal fällt auf: Das Ding geht wie Sau ( Belags- und Kantenservice der snowblades is ganz frisch), braucht aber eine gewisse Grundgeschwindigkeit, dass es nicht unnötig kippelig wird, genau wie beim biken.
Also gleich nochmal hoch und mehr laufen lassen.
Zuerst hatten wir die Kurbel mit Tape am Hinterbau fixiert und sind stehend gefahren. Dabei war es nicht ganz einfach, spontan ein Gefühl für die nötige Schräglage zu entwickeln.

Ist die Schräglage gering, ist das Ding ne üble Driftsau. Drückt man über den Lenker die Fuhre mehr auf die Kante, fährt man ne recht saubere Kurve.
Nach ner Weile sind wir mit frei drehender Kurbel gefahren und haben den Sattel etwas höher gestellt. 
Sitzend, mit Druck auf dem hängendem äusseren Pedal und ausgestelltem kurveninneren Bein kann man in allerbester Motocrossmanier über die Piste schneiden. 
Der Druck auf der Kante ist recht einfach über Druck auf den Lenker dosierbar. Trotz der beachtlichen Länge des Fuhrwerks gelingen so recht enge Kurvenradien. 
Sitzend fahren ist tatsächlich besser kontrollierbar, zumindest für die ersten Abfahrten. Es sind einfach mehr Kontaktpunkte vorhanden, dass macht´s gut kontrollierbar.

Sprünge oder ähnliches waren gestern nicht drin, Dafür ist der vordere Ski doch deutlich zu "lebhaft" und droht trotz des Federzugs abzukippen. 
Hier müsste ich ein wenig Selbsthemmung einbauen und / oder die Federn durch etwas progressiveres wie ne Gummileine oder -band ersetzen. 
Ausserdem hatte ich für stunts nicht die passenden cochones dabei. 
Für den Fahrbetrieb ohne Sprünge funktionierts aber tiptop.

Fazit:
Sitzend mit Vollfederung fahren ist allerbester Rentnerstyle. Die Karre sieht zwar lächerlich überdimensioniert aus, macht aber Höllenspass und ist komfortabel obendrein.
Tendentiell eher Bügeleisen, als Wedelmaschine. Der wuchtige optische Eindruck bestätigt sich voll und ganz.
Stehend finde ich die frei drehenden Kurbeln nicht ganz optimal. Da warte ich auf die durchgehende Pedalchse und werde schnellstmöglich nen weiteren Test nachführen.
Dann aber auch mit Schleppliften, die Hochschieberei macht dich kaputt.


----------



## unkreativ (24. Januar 2013)

federwech schrieb:


> Anbei der Fahrbericht



Wie geil. Bin mal gespannt ob Bergamont das als Special Edition in Produktion übernimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (24. Januar 2013)

Kranke Sau, das meine ich aber lobend!!!!!!


----------



## federwech (24. Januar 2013)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> Kranke Sau, das meine ich aber lobend!!!!!!


 
Dann quieke ich mal ein Danke zurück! *oink*


----------



## NiBi8519 (25. Januar 2013)

nikson schrieb:


> mein Evolve Enduro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -Nico- (29. Januar 2013)

Gestern habe ich das gute Stück abgeholt 

edit: Meine Freundin meint das da 14 Tage all inklusive Urlaub stehen


----------



## smoki666 (29. Januar 2013)

mein Baby im Schnee und Sonnenschein


----------



## RolMB (30. Januar 2013)

@smoki666 nettes 2Rad hast du da!!!

Big Love 6.2 





LG Rolf


----------



## Weltraumaffe (8. Februar 2013)

*Mein Bergamont Straitline 2009 & BigAir 2009*


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (8. Februar 2013)

du hast 2 die fast das selbe können?


----------



## Weltraumaffe (8. Februar 2013)

kuehnchenmotors schrieb:


> du hast 2 die fast das selbe können?



Das BigAir hab ich mir aufgebaut, um im Winter damit zu trainieren und eher mehr Strecke/Touren zu fahren.

Mein Straitline ist mir zu schade dafür!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (8. Februar 2013)

ok dann stehst du ja gut im futter wenn du mit nem big air touren gehst,sind auf jedenfall gute mopeds die ich auch irgendwann mal haben werde ,momentan nur ein kiez quasi der harte bruder


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Februar 2013)

Touren-Big Air. 





Mittlerweile mit Funn Strippa Vorbau in Silber und Funn Fatboy in 0° und 810 - aber trotzdem Tourenbike.


----------



## federwech (8. Februar 2013)

Jepp ein Touren-Big Air hab ich auch! Bin zu speckig für was leichteres.  
Das erklärt gleichzeitig dass man nicht gut im Futter stehen muss um das Big Air zum Touren zu benutzen...die Touren müssen nur kurz genug sein 
  @Weltraumaffe: Die beiden sehen fast aus wie Zwillinge, da muss man genau hinschauen, welches man aus dem Keller holt. Find ich aber cool


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Februar 2013)

federwech schrieb:


> Die beiden sehen fast aus wie Zwillinge, da muss man genau hinschauen, welches man aus dem Keller holt. Find ich aber cool



Ich hab auch ne Weile gebraucht, aber dann hab ich den Unterschied gefunden - es sind die Bremshebel. Einmal sind sie weiß, einmal schwarz.


----------



## Weltraumaffe (8. Februar 2013)

Das BigAir hab ich als "Tourer" weil es auch noch bergabtauglich ist.
Im Winter ist es mir halt nicht zu schade zu fahren. Das Straitline und Demo8 sehen dagegen kein Schnee .

Das BigAir hab ich aus gebrauchten Teilen zusammengebaut, extra für diesen Zweck!
  @DIRK SAYS
Das ist doch der entlackte Rahmen, den du schonmal gepostet hast... sieht Hammer aus!


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (8. Februar 2013)

sehe ich ja gerade du hast ja 3 räder die das gleiche können haha genauso bescheuert wie ich 2  4x hardtails nur mit unterschiedlichen reifen und ein 4x fully


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Februar 2013)

@Weltraumaffe

Danke. Ja, das ist der Rahmen. Damals grad mit den Teilen meines alten Rads zusammengebastelt. Mittlerweile sind einige Komponenten optimiert worden.

Aber man ist ja nie fertig.


----------



## flachmaennchen (9. Februar 2013)

Wo wir grad bei "tourentauglichen" Big Airs sind:







Es ist gerade fertig geworden für seine voraussichtlich letzte Saison.


----------



## DownhillTeddy98 (12. Februar 2013)

Hier mein Big Air Team von 2010  Hat heute erst wieder seine Fähigkeiten mit Bravour unter Beweis gestellt. Dahinter das Speci Big Hit 2 auch von 2010 auch wenns hier nicht unbedingt reinpasst bzw. reingehört.


----------



## DirtRabbit (27. März 2013)

Bergamont Big Air 7.2  Anhang anzeigen 248486    fürn anfang solltes reichen....erstes fully!


----------



## Laktathunter (27. März 2013)

Revox LTD udnd MGN direkt aus dem Karton


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (27. März 2013)

bestimmt geil leichte renner


----------



## mw.dd (27. März 2013)




----------



## NiBi8519 (28. März 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


>



Welches ist das genau? Sieht echt toll aus. Ach ja wieviel Federweg hast Du da vorne- 160?

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (28. März 2013)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Welches ist das genau? Sieht echt toll aus. Ach ja wieviel Federweg hast Du da vorne- 160?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2



 Threesome EX 9.3; vorne 160mm hinten 155mm

echt schönes Rad


----------



## mw.dd (28. März 2013)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Welches ist das genau? Sieht echt toll aus. Ach ja wieviel Federweg hast Du da vorne- 160?
> ...



http://previewmy2013.bergamont.de/13EVFH7090.html
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=626205
Bremsen und Laufräder habe ich getauscht...



127.0.0.1 schrieb:


> Threesome EX 9.3; vorne 160mm hinten 155mm
> 
> echt schönes Rad



Mir gefällt es auch; ohne die unpassenden blauen Akzente fände ich es noch schöner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiBi8519 (28. März 2013)

Hey Danke für die Rückmeldung 
Ist echt ein sehr schönes Bike!
Viel Spaß damit 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## unkreativ (29. März 2013)

Verunfalltes Revox. Das Emergency-Team sah nur die Möglichkeit, die Schaltung zu amputieren. Hoffen wir, dass es bald wieder auf dem Damm ist. :-D


----------



## Laktathunter (29. März 2013)

Das tut weh beim hinschauen, Kopfhoch.


----------



## Icetiger212 (29. März 2013)

na wenigstens das Schaltauge nur kaputt, am Schaltwerk wäre es dramatischer...


----------



## suspender (1. April 2013)

eigentlich noch alles original, nur sattel und stütze neu und halt kosmetik


----------



## FR-Sniper (21. April 2013)

endlich fertig geworden....


----------



## TaunusSpliff (9. Mai 2013)

Mein erstes Fully nach Jahrzehnten des Hardtails


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (9. Mai 2013)

für mich nen anderen vorbau sonst klasse


----------



## TaunusSpliff (10. Mai 2013)

Danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_o86 (15. Mai 2013)

Da ist das Ding!


----------



## Laktathunter (16. Mai 2013)

schönes Revox, die 2012er Lackierung fand ich schöner. Jetzt noch die passenden Teamklamotten (sehr geil) und los gehts.


----------



## JAY85 (21. Mai 2013)

racing_o86 schrieb:


> Da ist das Ding!



Der Gerät  (Fast so schön wie meins )


----------



## Pionec (22. Mai 2013)

mein brandneues platoon 4.3, abgelichtet beim ersten Stop auf der Heimfahrt.
Bisher noch alles original


----------



## Nikedge (22. Mai 2013)

.....


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (22. Mai 2013)

abo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QuaTTro75 (23. Mai 2013)

Mein Revox 9.2 mit bissl gedöns dran...


----------



## Laktathunter (23. Mai 2013)

...von Unterwegs.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (23. Mai 2013)

hammer könnte auch bei mir stehen


----------



## Deleted273108 (26. Mai 2013)

Hier mein neues und auch erstes Bike 

Das Revox 5.3. Frisch aus dem Laden.


----------



## Pionec (26. Mai 2013)

Ich mag das grün 

Gesendet von meinem Z10 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (26. Mai 2013)

hier mal mein Bock 




Aktuell ist eine FSA Gravity 83x165 Kurbel verbaut macht rischtisch laune das ding


----------



## Icetiger212 (29. Mai 2013)

Team Dh auf abwegen...

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/28774


----------



## federwech (29. Mai 2013)

So gehts am Samstag an den Lago. Trailern mit der family in der Ebene UND trails surfen mit dem Kumpel. Mit ein bisschen Nacharbeit passt die Anhängerkupplung auch unter die Maxle 





Was bin ich froh, dass ich nicht das Haarteil mitnehmen muss!!!

edit: omg sehen die Reflektoren Kagge aus!!!


----------



## alet08 (13. Juni 2013)

Nach dem Regen...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Juni 2013)

Geile Perspektive.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unkreativ (19. Juni 2013)




----------



## Twixterrider (19. Juni 2013)

Biete gerade mein Big Air LTD zum Verkauf an.
Hast du Interesse an dem Schmuckstück? 
Schau einfach im BikeMarkt vorbei


----------



## Laktathunter (20. Juni 2013)

Dei Position für den Namensaufkleber merke ich mir THX


----------



## Stephan11 (26. Juni 2013)




----------



## Danontour (2. Juli 2013)

Mein Bergamont Big Air 9.8 mit neuem Lenker


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (2. Juli 2013)

mein Bügeleisen


----------



## sJany (3. Juli 2013)

Contrail LTD 2012 - fast noch original, bis auf den Vorbau (RaceFace 70 mm)


----------



## Smutjes (5. Juli 2013)

Hi,
nun will ich euch auch endlich mal mein 3Jahre altes Contrail LTD vorstellen. Ist natürlich nicht mehr ganz original.


----------



## jumbojesus (5. Juli 2013)

Nur anderer Sattel muss noch her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schleischer99 (7. Juli 2013)

Hier ist meins. 2 tage alt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## An der Alb (19. Juli 2013)

Ein neues Bergamont im Forum! 

Tattoo Ltd V2 - das neue Bike meines 12-jährigen, als Nachfolger seines Cube AIM:







Momentan hat er noch Bärentatzen dran, hat es aber in der ersten Woche recht gut im Griff was die Clickies angeht. Nächste Woche werden dann die reinen Clickies drangeschraubt, irgendwann soll auch mal der Laufradsatz ersetzt werden.


Auf gemeinsamer Tour:


----------



## woschtel (29. Juli 2013)

und noch ein neues... (bzw. schon ca ein halbes Jahr alt!)





verblüffend ähnlich...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. August 2013)

Neuer Lenker und Vorbau.


----------



## Virtue03 (18. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen! Wollte meins auch mal zeigen . Ist 4 Tage alt.







[/URL]

mfg
Chris


----------



## Tenny (10. Oktober 2013)

Und das ist meine neue Errungenschaft. Seid 5 Tagen in meinem Besitz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis88 (7. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

was haltet ihr von meinem Bergamont Straitline Team...

falls Fragen einfach eine PN an mich...


----------



## NiBi8519 (7. Januar 2014)

Dennis88 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 266643
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir sehr gut, aber die gelben Felgen würden mich stören. Ansonsten schön. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (7. Januar 2014)

mMn hast du alles richtig gemacht 
sieht sehr schick aus viel Spaß damit


----------



## Dennis88 (8. Januar 2014)

Gerade die gelben felgen finde ich gut.... So als eyecatcher...


----------



## NiBi8519 (8. Januar 2014)

Dennis88 schrieb:


> Gerade die gelben felgen finde ich gut.... So als eyecatcher...


Dann passt es doch. Ist doch gut wenn jeder einen anderen Geschmack hat 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## chris29 (8. Januar 2014)




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (8. Januar 2014)

seh nix


----------



## chris29 (9. Januar 2014)

Fastlane Team "Geiles Teil" 




Revox "MGN" Selbstaufbau




Dolce 9.2 (Es sind mittlerweile richtige Pedale angebracht)

Sollte reichen um 2014 anständig Radsport zu betreiben


----------



## Fekl (17. Januar 2014)

Leider nur mit der Handycam:


----------



## sibor-sonic (17. Januar 2014)

Hier mein neues. Es sollte eigentlich ein MGN werden, aber das blau hat mir so gut gefallen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (17. Januar 2014)

Sehr schick! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Danontour (23. Januar 2014)

BigAir Team 2010 Custom endlich fertig!
Gewicht: 18 Kilo

Es hat sogar schon ein Namen


----------



## federwech (24. Januar 2014)

Bei nem Big Air mit 18 Kilo kann man ja schon fast von Leichtbau sprechen 
Wie heisst es denn, das Ratt?


----------



## Danontour (24. Januar 2014)

hehe ja bin selbst erstaunt von dem gewicht  . Vorher hatte ich ne holzfeller kurbel da war das gewicht bei 20 kilo, jetzt habe ich die rausgeworfen und ne descendant eingebaut...tada bin ich bei 18 kilo  . Aber ich achte nicht so aufs gewicht (Bergamont rules).
Und das ratt hat den namen: Der Olle zuverlässige


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (24. Januar 2014)

nur durch wechseln der Kurbel hast du 2 Kilo eingespart ??
des glaub ich dir nicht !!!
weil da der Gewichts unterschied grad mal 300-350 gr. sein dürfte


----------



## Danontour (24. Januar 2014)

Sorry ich hab mich nicht richtig ausgedrückt, 2 kilo hab ich bestimmt nicht gesparrt das is klar  . Also mein bike hatte ein gewicht von so cirka 19-20 kilo, jetzt auf der wage waren es 18,5~ kilo. Ich muss aber dazu noch sagen das ich die kassetteu und das schaltwerk auch noch getauscht habe.


----------



## Benjamin899 (6. Februar 2014)

Hier mein Straitline 8.2 
Diese MarshGuard kann ich nur empfehlen, klein aber fein.


----------



## Laidt (13. Februar 2014)

.


----------



## Forest-Gump (3. März 2014)

So, endlich fertig. Bergamont Revox Ltd 2013 mit folgenden Umbauten: Neuer 2014er SLX Umwerfer, XT Kurbelsatz mit 40/30/22 29er Übersetzung, BGM Race Pro Sattel in Lime, Ergon Race Griffe in Lime, Ritchey Superlogic 2X Carbon FlatBar 680mm, Ritchey WCS Axis 4 Vorbau 90mm, Continental Race King RS 2.2 Bereifung, Contec Trail Pedale. Sieht dann so aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greg12 (3. März 2014)

Forest-Gump schrieb:


> So, endlich fertig. Bergamont Revox Ltd 2013 mit folgenden Umbauten: Neuer 2014er SLX Umwerfer, XT Kurbelsatz mit 40/30/22 29er Übersetzung, BGM Race Pro Sattel in Lime, Ergon Race Griffe in Lime, Ritchey Superlogic 2X Carbon FlatBar 680mm, Ritchey WCS Axis 4 Vorbau 90mm, Continental Race King RS 2.2 Bereifung, Contec Trail Pedale. Sieht dann so aus:



sag mal welche breite und höhe haben den die race kings? wirken am foto ziemlich fett!??!!


----------



## Forest-Gump (3. März 2014)

@greg12 : Version 29x2,2
*Dimension:* 29" x 2.2
*ETRTO:* 55-622
*Herstellernummer:* 0100507

Hier der link: _*http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/26482{1}24276?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]*_


----------



## Laktathunter (11. März 2014)




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (14. April 2014)

hi leute ,nach einigen kiez und tausend anderen rädern ist mir ein straitline 7.9 2009 quasi im neuzustand mit nachgerüsteter 888 in meine garage geschneit der preis war heiss da konnte ich nicht anders ,direkt erstmal lenker vorbau bremse und reifen getauscht ergebniss ca 18,3kg was mit der dicken brummer gabel ok sein solte,
ergebniss nach der ersten probefahrt es geht auch prima berghoch zum hometrail ohne wippen usw man hängt durch denn lenkwinkel zwar etwas hinten drin aber vom pedalieren echt enduro like,und dann stütze runter und krachen lassen wie irre gut der van r in dem rahmen geht im big hit zb geht das teil überhaupt nicht ,ich bin voll begeistert





bis auf denn sdg der ist echt hart


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (14. April 2014)

am Gaywicht geht noch einiges Vorbau, Schalttwerk (Kurz), Kurbel, Pedale..... etc. 
aber viel Spaß damit


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (14. April 2014)

jo pedale sind auch nicht so meins aber rest bleibt erstmal, fährt sich leichter als es ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benjamin899 (15. April 2014)

ich finde mein Straitline 8.2 ist extrem am Wippen trotz der 450er feder bei 83kg fahrer+ausrüstung


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (15. April 2014)

habe 70kg mit 400er feder,im big hit hatte ich bis 500er um denn van r nicht durchzuhauen bis dann der dhx 5.0 abhilfe geschaffen,und momentan nach der ersten fahrt bleibt der drin teste aber noch auf der dh strecke


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (15. April 2014)

Benjamin welches Modell ist dein Straitline ?
das von kuehnchenmotors ist noch der alte Rahmen dessen Hinterbau Straffer ist !!! wenn dein Rahmen den Aktuellen Hinterbau hat ist das normal weil der viel Sensibler arbeitet eine 500er oder 550er Feder probieren


----------



## Benjamin899 (15. April 2014)

8.2 hab ich doch geschrieben

@kuehnchenmotors ich versteh deine aussage überhaupt gar nicht. Kannst bitte nochmal den Satzbau überarbeiten.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (15. April 2014)

das soll heißen das ich mit dem selben dämpfer im big hit nix anfangen konnte und nachher eine 500er feder nutzen muste um nicht durchzuschlagen wobei ich im straitline mit der 400er vollkommen zufrieden bin genauso wie das straitline mit ein und dem selben dämpfer weniger wippt ,beim big hit ging am dhx 5.0 kein weg dran vorbei,wie gesagt big hit 2007 und 2010 also alt und neu

desweiteren ist das gerade sitzrohr mit der langen stütze ein super ding um auch mal das rad berghoch zufahren und da wippt nix das gefällt mir


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (15. April 2014)

Benjamin899 schrieb:


> 8.2 hab ich doch geschrieben
> 
> welches Modelljahr ?


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (16. April 2014)

dh kothen getestet und für gut befunden allerdings muste denn sattel 5mm vorschieben da er beim drop am reifen schliff


----------



## Laktathunter (16. April 2014)

sibor-sonic schrieb:


> Hier mein neues. Es sollte eigentlich ein MGN werden, aber das blau hat mir so gut gefallen....



Ist wirklich eine geiles design, geschrieben von einem MGN Fahrer.


----------



## Burnyboooom (21. April 2014)

Mein Contrail 9.9


----------



## siropu3005 (23. April 2014)

Mein noch ganz frisches Contrail LTD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AstramanSI (23. April 2014)

siropu3005 schrieb:


> Mein noch ganz frisches Contrail LTD


Cool.....ich warte nun auch schon ne Ewigkeit auf des neue...Gratulation
Nächste Woche sind es 7 Monate


----------



## siropu3005 (23. April 2014)

Warum wartest du schon lang ?

Ich kann dir aber versichern das Warte lohnt sich  das Bike ist einfach nur genial.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (23. April 2014)

Die farben sind schon sehr geil


----------



## AstramanSI (24. April 2014)

siropu3005 schrieb:


> Warum wartest du schon lang ?



Na ich hab das Rad kurz nach der Bergamont Hausmesse im September oder Oktober bestellt.
Die Bergamont-Händler mussten dort ihre Bestellung (Vororder)für dieses Jahr abgeben und da war meins halt mit auf der Liste. Nachdem ich zwar wusste wie es aussehen wird aber gesehen hatte es bis dato nur mein Händler.
Ich kannte die Wartezeit schon vom 2010er Contrail LTD, da war die Auslieferung schon im Februar 2010 aber Liefertermin war eigentlich rund um den 2. Mai 2010.


----------



## siropu3005 (24. April 2014)

Das hört sich allerdings etwas nervig an. Da Geduld nicht zu meinen Stärken gehört, wäre das nichts für mich.
Ich hatte da mit meinem Spontankauf wohl richtig Glück.
Mein Händler hatte das Bike im Lager.


----------



## AstramanSI (24. April 2014)

Na so muss das 26" LTD bissl länger fahren


----------



## Smutjes (25. April 2014)

AstramanSI schrieb:


> Na so muss das 26" LTD bissl länger fahren



Ist ja auch ein gutes Bike.

 Lass mal hören, wie der Vergleich zum neuen Contrail ausfällt.


----------



## AstramanSI (1. Mai 2014)

So nun ists auch endlich da....nach langem Hin und Her.....mehrere Graue Haare usw....

Nachdem ich es von der Kiste befreit hatte, wurde es zusammen genagelt und nachdem Bremse und Schaltung auch gerade war noch Pedale dran und los ging es.....noch paar Feinheiten und Fertig.


 

 






Leider noch mal ein foto aufm Bock.


----------



## siropu3005 (2. Mai 2014)

Einach nur schick 
Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amaz1ng (13. Mai 2014)

Mein erstes MTB 
Metric 4.4 ,leider war es bisher nur 10 Minuten sauber 
Jetzt erstmal mit einem vernünftigen Einsteigerbike eine Menge Spaß am Sport finden 




Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Benjamin899 (15. Mai 2014)

Du wirst definitiv damit spaß haben, wirst dir aber sicherlich bald neue Pedale kaufen^^ Mal schaun welcher fraktion du beitreten willst.


----------



## amaz1ng (15. Mai 2014)

Danke 
Flat Pedals sind schon in Planung, warte nur auf den nächsten Lohn 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wilier (16. Mai 2014)

Hi, so meine Revox ist fertig...



29er Galerie

ein Bild zur Kostprobe...


CU Thomas


----------



## chrikoh (16. Mai 2014)

Sehr schönes Revox
Ich glaube mein Speci muß verkauft werden,
schade daß es von Bergamont kein Rahmenset gibt
Was mich ein wenig wundert,ist das rel.hohe Rahmengewicht,ich dachte daß der etwas leichter ist. Im MB-Test 1084g


----------



## Wilier (16. Mai 2014)

Hi, ja das fand ich auch. Hier gibt es zwar welche
http://stores.ebay.de/zweirad-gollmann-pirna/_i.html?_nkw=bergamont&submit=Finden&_sid=111265865
aber am Ende habe ich durch den Verkauf meiner Restteile weniger bezahlt, als für den Rahmen.
Das Gewicht ist mit angebauten Kleinteilen. Ich denken nacht ist er fast 100gr weniger. Und es ist eine L.
CU Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AstramanSI (18. Mai 2014)

Wilier schrieb:


> Hi, so meine Revox ist fertig...
> Anhang anzeigen 293226
> 29er Galerie
> 
> ...





......wow....geile Sache der Gerät...und geile Farbe


----------



## Wilier (18. Mai 2014)

Hi, Danke für die Blumen. Fährt sich auch Hammerscharf!
CU Thomas


----------



## Laktathunter (18. Mai 2014)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Revox
> Ich glaube mein Speci muß verkauft werden,
> schade daß es von Bergamont kein Rahmenset gibt
> Was mich ein wenig wundert,ist das rel.hohe Rahmengewicht,ich dachte daß der etwas leichter ist. Im MB-Test 1084g



Das Gewicht des Rahmens gilt lediglich fürs MGN und Team, dei andern sind schwerer.


----------



## yamtchu (19. Mai 2014)

Inwiefern unterscheiden sich denn die anderen Carbonrahmen vom MGN und Team?


----------



## Wilier (20. Mai 2014)

Hi, es werden nur günstigere Fasern benutzt. Oder es ist mal ein MGN Rahmen der Übergewicht hat. Der Rest ist gleich. 
Cu Thomas


----------



## woschtel (22. Mai 2014)

so mein Tattoo ist Geschichte, hab günstig ein Testbike bekommen, hier mein neuer Hobel (Threesome EX 2012)::


----------



## amaz1ng (24. Mai 2014)

Richtig Cooles Teil!
Viel Spaß

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## amaz1ng (1. Juni 2014)

Endlich die Flatpedals dran.
Crankbrothers 5050






Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (2. Juni 2014)

cool mit flats,

kiez ist quasi in der post,




straitline hat jetzt nen renthal,ne carbon kefü, und nen dhx 5.0 



wer gute augen hat erkennt die sachen die noch fehlen bild ist eine woche zu alt, mit verbauten teilen jetzt 16,7kg


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (2. Juni 2014)

Renthal stimmt aber Carbon KeFü und 5.0 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (2. Juni 2014)

kuehnchenmotors schrieb:


> straitline hat jetzt nen renthal,ne carbon kefü, und nen dhx 5.0
> wer gute augen hat erkennt die sachen die noch fehlen bild ist eine woche zu alt, mit verbauten teilen jetzt 16,7kg


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (2. Juni 2014)

ich mache die tage ein aktuelles


----------



## Laktathunter (6. Juni 2014)




----------



## chotschen (12. Juni 2014)

Sorry, Doppelpost, Browser spinnt.


----------



## chotschen (12. Juni 2014)

amaz1ng schrieb:


> Mein erstes MTB
> Metric 4.4 ,leider war es bisher nur 10 Minuten sauber
> Jetzt erstmal mit einem vernünftigen Einsteigerbike eine Menge Spaß am Sport finden



Wie sind so Deine Erfahrungen bisher? Wie setzt Du es ein, was fährst Du damit?
Überlege, mir das MTB eventuell zu zu legen und suche nach konkreten Erfahrungen.
Wenn ich den Aufkleber richtig lese und mir Dein Profil anschaue, dann kaufe ich es wahrscheinlich sogar im selben Laden wie Du.


----------



## amaz1ng (12. Juni 2014)

Total Normal in IGB hab ich es gekauft 
Also ja Erfahrungen ist gut, ich kann es ja mit nichts vergleichen.
Aber ich bin bisher super zufrieden mit dem Bike. Ich fahre immer bei uns im Wald. Dort aber so ziemlich alles was ich finde, oft Teilstrecken der Pur, falls du ja von hier bist, sollte dir das was sagen. Wenn nicht ist es dir zu empfehlen 
Das Bike macht bisher keine Zicken, ich bin sehr zufrieden damit. Egal ob befestigter Wanderweg oder Singletrail, alles Problemlos. Auch die härteren Abfahrten auf der Tour haben sich damit bewältigen lassen.
Würde es jeder Zeit wieder hohlen als Einstiegsbike!
Den Laden kann ich auch nur empfehlen.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chotschen (12. Juni 2014)

Ich stamme aus IGB, wohne aber nicht mehr dort. Bin am WE dort und will es mir Samstag morgen mal angucken. Kenne Markus schon lange, ist ein Nachbar meiner Eltern.
Ok, das klingt doch gut. 
Ich fahre hauptsächlich Rennrad, von daher wird das MTB eher selten zum Einsatz kommen. Aber ich möchte eben eins haben, um mich nicht völlig von Strecken im Wald bzw. abseits der Strassen auszuschliessen. Ich habe zwar noch ein Cyclocross, aber das dient im Moment als Touren- bzw. Winterrennrad mit Schutzblechen etc.. Und es ist nun mal kein MTB!
Was die Ausstattung angeht, denke ich, kann man zu dem Preis nicht mehr erwarten. Und sicher bekommt man für den Preis auch besser ausgestattete Gebrauchte. Sogar für weniger Geld.
Du bist also auch mit der Schalt- und Brems"performance" zufrieden? Mit dem Gewicht?
Auch, wenn Du nicht vergleichen kannst, Zufriedenheit kann ja auch absolut sein und nicht nur relativ.
Wie gesagt, meine Ansprüche sind wegen des Einsatzzwecks nicht allzu hoch.
Ein besser ausgestattetes MTB gibt es für 100 Euro mehr bei Carver (PHT 120). Aber ich hoffe auch, dass noch ein bisschen was am Preis des Bergamont geht.


----------



## amaz1ng (12. Juni 2014)

Ja das Gewicht macht mir nichts aus, dafür habe ich selbst zu viel auf den Rippen, da kommt es beim Rad nicht auf 100g hier und da an 
Bremsen haben mich noch jeden Trail sicher runter gebracht und die Schaltung hat auch alles mitgemacht.
Also ich bin rundum zufrieden mit dem Teil.


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chotschen (12. Juni 2014)

Prima, danke für Deine Infos. Dann schaue ich es mir mal an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuehnchenmotors (14. Juni 2014)

kiez fertig reanimiert


----------



## racingthom (16. Juni 2014)

Bin erst seit kurzem dabei und habe mir nach einem Jahr mit dem Hardtail nun doch ein Fully zugelegt. Es handelt sich um das Threesome 8.4...
Hier ein Bild der Jungfernfahrt


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (16. Juni 2014)

sieht aber geil aus


----------



## racingthom (17. Juni 2014)

Danke! Ich bin auch total begeistert von dem Teil


----------



## chotschen (17. Juni 2014)

FYI: hab mich vorerst dafür entschieden, mein Budget mittels Sparen weiter aufzustocken.


----------



## daniel77 (11. Juli 2014)

Mein Fastlane 9.4









Modifikationen:
LRS: Hope Pro Evo II / ZTR Crest / Spim CX Ray mit tubeless-kit
Lenker: FSA Carbon 680mm
Griffe: ESI racers Edge

Gewicht ist auf 11.2 kg gedrückt, es folgen noch neue Sattelklemme (KCNC) -50g, neue Sattel/Stütze-Kombo mit ca. -250g und eine 2fach Kurbel ca. -70g; damit sollte die 11kg fahrfertig geknackt sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (11. Juli 2014)

super @daniel77 , hab auch meine Frau noch beglückt


----------



## daniel77 (11. Juli 2014)

Tiptop @Fomeracer , ist ja auch die leidige 3fach Kurbel verbaut.....am 29er völlig sinnfrei


----------



## Laktathunter (11. Juli 2014)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Tiptop @Fomeracer , ist ja auch die leidige 3fach Kurbel verbaut.....am 29er völlig sinnfrei


Yo, meine Frau fängt gerade erst wiedr an, da ist es wohl nicht schlecht. Später bekommt sie auch mal 2 Fach.


----------



## MaddinIBC (13. Juli 2014)

Mein Fastlane Team

@daniel77 das 9.4 ist auch sehr geil hätt ich mir auch fast geholt, aber ich wollte die Scram Ausstattung


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (13. Juli 2014)

Im Bikemarkt zu finden falls Interesse besteht.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/417584-bergamont-straitline-7-0-custom


----------



## cuperino (13. Juli 2014)

Mein neues seit gestern. Bin total begeistert wenn auch heute Nachmittag nur ne kleine Einstellungsrunde gemacht habe. Heute Vormittag Abschiedsfahrt mit meinem scale gemacht


----------



## Deleted 289649 (24. Juli 2014)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> _hab auch meine Frau noch beglückt
> 
> Anlauf statt Gleitcreme_


War das so gewollt ? xD


----------



## Deleted 289649 (25. Juli 2014)




----------



## cuperino (31. Juli 2014)

Hier nochmal meins mit mir. So genial das Teil. Bin total Happy. Dickes lob an Bergamont für dieses geniale bike. Jetzt würde ich nur noch gerne ein schickes Bergamont Trikot samt Hose haben


----------



## Danontour (1. August 2014)

Soo hab meine Totem Coil ausgebaut und ne nagel neue Dorado eingepflanzt!

Fahrverhalten: Erotisch 

Das Bike ist jetzt ne Rakete!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (1. August 2014)

Geil 
ein vernünftigen Dämpfer noch dann ist es Top !!

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 289649 (2. August 2014)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> Geil
> ein vernünftigen Dämpfer noch dann ist es Top !!
> 
> Gruß



das dämpft aber auch die freude




hier meins


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (2. August 2014)

geht bestimmt ab


----------



## Pflad (3. August 2014)

Hi.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (4. August 2014)

besseres bild gemacht


----------



## Deleted 289649 (10. August 2014)

was mich stört ist die zu kurze kurbel 170 mm.. bin mit 175 mm immer zufriedener gewesen.
Innenlager ist 123 mm lang vierkant..
Leider gibt es dafür nicht mehr so viel auswahl..


----------



## cuperino (14. August 2014)

Nochmal meins nach artgerechter Nutzung:


----------



## kopfkissen (15. August 2014)

2007 Enduro in neuem Farbgewand


----------



## Michael_L1987 (21. September 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (21. September 2014)

Fahr auch ein Bergamont , noch was Älteres.

2010er Contrail LTD Rahmen, mit anderen Parts aufgebaut.







In seiner natürlichen Umgebung  :
















lg basti


----------



## DeMischel1985 (21. September 2014)

Bergamont Contrail LTD Shiny White


----------



## Unplugged (26. September 2014)

Es hat mich gerade so angelacht, wie es so dreckig da stand


----------



## AstramanSI (1. November 2014)

Bergamont-Bande gestern auf dem Kahleberg im Erzgebirge


----------



## Laktathunter (1. November 2014)

Hie

 r meins starr


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (1. November 2014)

alter schwede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. November 2014)

Sieht sauschnell aus @Fomeracer .


----------



## Laktathunter (1. November 2014)

basti321 schrieb:


> Sieht sauschnell aus @Fomeracer .


isses, 9,5KG fahrfertig (8,5starr), sehr quirlig und komfortabel am Heck..., Schön das es Euch gefällt...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. November 2014)

9,5 kg fahrfertig ist schon ne Ansage für ein MTB. Viel Spaß damit .


----------



## colombera (20. November 2014)

Meine neue Trailrakete! Leicht, schnell und dennoch bequem.


----------



## Laktathunter (20. November 2014)

Toll auch die passenden Pedale, gibts ein Gewicht zu dem Rad?


----------



## colombera (20. November 2014)

So wie es da steht mit Pedalen hab ich 11.35 kg gewogen. (Größe M). Also stimmt die Angabe von Bergamont mit 11,1kg


----------



## katzenkotze (5. Januar 2015)

Moin,
ja dann schmeiß ich meins mal auch in die Runde. 
Ist ein 2013'er Contrail 9.3 bin echt zufrieden. Hab mittlerweile ne Variostütze dran, ansonsten alles wie gekauft ;-)


----------



## Laktathunter (5. Januar 2015)

colombera schrieb:


> So wie es da steht mit Pedalen hab ich 11.35 kg gewogen. (Größe M). Also stimmt die Angabe von Bergamont mit 11,1kg


toll, dann lässt sich leicht eiin 10KG Fully kreieren. Ich pimp mein MGN auch grad...


----------



## Laktathunter (9. Februar 2015)

das meiner Frau


----------



## federwech (10. Februar 2015)

Apropos "bikes for different stories"....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (10. Februar 2015)

Geil  hat bestimmt irre Spaß gemacht


----------



## federwech (12. Februar 2015)

Das hat es wirklich! 
Die anderen Pistenuser schauen dich zwar an, als wärst du bekloppt aber daran gewöhnt man sich


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (12. Februar 2015)

ist egal lass die Idioten und schau das du Spaß dran hast


----------



## federwech (13. Februar 2015)

Naja, so ein Anblick ist man auf der Pste eben nicht gewohnt. Kann schon verstehen, dass man da näher hinschaut.
Hab am Lift spontan mit einem abgeklatscht, der meine Fuhre "voll geil" fand. Er selbst stand auf nem Monoski, das ist fast so "exotisch" wie das snowbike  
Aussenseiter unter sich


----------



## Deleted 289649 (13. Februar 2015)

federwech schrieb:


> Naja, so ein Anblick ist man auf der Pste eben nicht gewohnt. Kann schon verstehen, dass man da näher hinschaut.


Vielleicht fand er auch dich gut und um Nähe aufzubauen hat er dein Schneemobil angesehen..


federwech schrieb:


> Hab am Lift spontan mit einem abgeklatscht, der meine Fuhre "voll geil" fand.


Hoffentlich fand er nur deine Fuhre "geil"..

Letztlich kann man das schlimmste nicht ausschließen ..
Sind moderne Zeiten..
Vielleicht hätte er auch versucht das an den Schnee angeschlossene Fahrrad zu entwenden.


----------



## Tenny (21. Februar 2015)

Anhang anzeigen 362160 Anhang anzeigen 362160 Anhang anzeigen 362160 Mein leicht modifiziertes Threesome.
Soll diese Jahr bei der Sram Enduro Series in Willingen zum Einsatz kommen.
Was meint er ihr, is es dafür geeignet?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Februar 2015)

Zumindest die Nobbys würde ich durch stabilere Reifen ersetzen.


----------



## Tenny (21. Februar 2015)

Was würdest du empfehlen?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. Februar 2015)

Oh. Da gehen die Meinungen weit auseinander - das ist wie Religion. 

Jedenfalls irgendwas gröberes. Bei Schwalbe Marys mit Gravity-Gedöns. Bei Maxxis was mit Exo oder bei Conti irgendwas vergleichbares.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (22. Februar 2015)

gibts nen Thread für wo du dich tot lesen kannst


----------



## mc schrecka (16. März 2015)

Fredbelebung mit Enduro 6.8 Umbau auf All-Mountain und 650B


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (16. März 2015)

Oo geht das gut mit den großen Laufrädern ? Kollidiert nicht mit Sattelrohr das HR ?


----------



## mc schrecka (17. März 2015)

erstaunlicherweise geht es fast. Hub muss man allerdings auf min. 55mm je nach Reifen begrenzen.  Bei der Übersetzung mit 54mm Hub ergeben sich 150mm am Heck. Die Revelation vorne hat auch 150. Musste auch das HR ca 2mm nach links zentrieren. Hat in Kurven vorher leicht an der rechten Kettenstrebe geschliffen.


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (17. März 2015)

geiles teil


----------



## Le_Zuz (22. März 2015)

Straitline Team 2012:









Gruß
Le_Zuz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exe11 (30. März 2015)

Halli Hallo, bin neu hier und hab auch die letzten Jahre das MTB Fahren für mich entdeckt, fahr zurzeit ein Cube aber das hab ich in 1,5 zimlich runter gewirtschafte, deswegen bau ich mir nun ein Fahrrad selbst auf.

Rahmen wahl viel auf Bergamont hier mal ein Bild 


 

Fehlt natürlich noch ein bisschen was^^

Hier mal paar Daten zu dem was verbaut ist und was noch kommen soll.

Rahmen: Bergamont Evolve
Federgabel: DT-Swiss 120 XMM Single Shot
Dämpfer: X-Fusion 02 RC (vieleich umbau auf DT-Swiss XM aber geht ja erstmal)
Felgen: Shimano MT35 
Reifen: Specialized V/ Purgatory Control : H/ Ground Control

kommen soll noch

Bremsen: Formula CR3 180 v/h
Schaltwerk: komplett Shimano XT 2x10
Sattelstütze: Forca sps4000
Sattel: was von selle Italia


Ziel ist ein ordentliches Tourenfully

meinung und kritik ist sehr erwünscht.

da EXE


----------



## alet08 (30. März 2015)

...ein kürzerer Vorbau?


----------



## exe11 (31. März 2015)

Ja das kommt mit sicherheit...lenker und vorbau sind die orginal teile die waren zum rahmen dazu denk mal wird so 80mm und lenker wird auch breiter werden aber das mach ich erst wenn die kurbel dran ist zwecks gucken wie es sich sitzt


----------



## livivancore (6. April 2015)

Bergamont Threesome 8.3 nicht mehr ganz original. Guide RS Bremsen nachgerüstet, neuer Lenker, Reverb Sattelstütze und vieles mehr.  
In nur noch wenigen Tagen werde ich die aktuellen Modelle von Rock Shox Pike RCT 26" Solo Air und den Monarch RT3 DebonAir nachrüsten. Die Fox-Komponenten sind zwar sehr gut aber die Umstände mit dem Service gehn mir echt auf die Nerven


----------



## MucPaul (15. April 2015)

Dann will ich auch mal mein eBay Schnäppchen des Monats vorstellen. Sowas wie ein Reise-MTB. Was ganz neues für mich. 
Da kommen jetzt hinten zwei Ortliebs dran, Zelt, Schlafsack und ein paar Wasserflaschen. Lenker und Pedale sind schon montiert, noch ein paar Sachen fixen und fertisch!
Und dann die große Hoffnung, daß der erste harmlose (!) Alpencross dieses Jahr nicht im Schneematsch endet.
Am 1. Maiwochenende soll's soweit sein. Freu mich auf das Bike Festival in Riva del Garda.


----------



## Fenox (16. April 2015)

Hier mein Big Air 7.2

kleine umbauten hier und dort


----------



## foris2421 (20. April 2015)

Hier mein Kiez Dirt aus dem Jahre 2013 das auch nochmal ein Dirt dabei ist.
Neu sind folgende Parts:
Hinterrad:  Gebaut aus Dartmoor Raider Felge und Atomlab Pimplite
Bremse:	 Avid Elixir 3
Pedale:	  NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro

Es folgen noch andere Parts


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (21. April 2015)

finde die ganze kiez reihe geil, aber mir war der frame zu hart fahre lieber stahl


----------



## Markus08 (28. April 2015)

Hier mal mein Bergamont Evolve 3.0
Wurde sehr viel dran gemacht....soll allerdings nun verkauft werden da ich gerne was neues hätte. Wenn also Interesse besteht einfach anschreiben


----------



## keroson (30. April 2015)

Erster...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (30. April 2015)

Sehr geiles Teil!

Wie fährt es sich im Unterschied zum flotten Dreier?


----------



## Heiza (30. April 2015)

Geil! Welche Größe ist das?


----------



## keroson (5. Mai 2015)

@Heiza Gr. L
@alet08 ICh bin seid 2 Jahren kein Threesome mehr gefahren, von daher kann ich nur über das TRailster schreiben und das ist der absolute Hammer  Bin extrem glücklich und das Rad ist super schnell Bergab... Da haben die Jungs aus der Entwicklung ganz schön gezaubert


----------



## Heiza (5. Mai 2015)

@keroson. Super wie fährt es sich bergauf?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. Mai 2015)

Aktuelle Evolutions-Stufe.


----------



## federwech (9. Mai 2015)

Das trailster an sich gefällt mir ziemlich gut. Nur die Lackierungen finde ich allesamt misslungen.  
Wenn mal wieder eine Neuanschaffung in der Budgetplanung fix ist gibts hoffentlich schönere paintjobs.


----------



## Duefid (15. Mai 2015)

Hier mal meins......


----------



## yurek71 (31. Mai 2015)

Gestern das erste Mal mit meinem Big Air 9.3 unterwegs gewesen..
Fotoquali


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (14. Juni 2015)

kein bling bling einfach bock auf radeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dealcrasher (7. August 2015)

Grad beim Händler abgeholt und mal die ersten 15-20km gefahren einfach GEILES-BIKE
Klettert echt Leichtfüßig, das Fahrwerk bügelt auch alles sehr fein weg, Bremse könnte bischen bissiger sein muss ich mal bischen einstellen.
Nur der Nobby nic hinten fliegt runter!!!!!

Und ja die Satteltasche kommt ab, war nur provisorisch!


----------



## sJany (8. August 2015)

Gefällt mir! Könnte glatt auch der Nachfolger meines 26er Contrail werden. 

Was wirst du hinten statt dem Nobby Nic aufziehen? Ganz klassisch RaRa?


----------



## Dealcrasher (8. August 2015)

Also mir wurde im 29er Forum der Maxxis Ardent 2,4 Exo empfohlen. 
Ist mein erstes 29er kenn mich da mit den Reifen noch nicht so gut aus.
Als 26er fin ich den Nic gar nicht so übel!


----------



## arca (14. August 2015)

Hier mein Roxtar 9.0:


----------



## cxfahrer (14. August 2015)

Nach 2 Tagen. Feintuning noch erforderlich. Felge hinten eiert schon leicht, egal. Schwingenlager war natürlich nach 40km schon locker. Die Kabelführungen sind grauslich, genauso der Highdirectmount. Es hat entgegen der Website keine ISCG und 31.6 statt 30.9 Sattelstütze!
Federweg wird noch gesucht ....aber steht gut, hat Popp, macht Spass.

Größe XL, Trans-X durch KS ersetzt, Sattel Tundra m3, vorn Highroller 3c tubeless.
14.4kg mit Pedalen. Das muss weniger werden!


----------



## Bike-Maik420 (26. August 2015)

127.0.0.1 schrieb:


> Im Bikemarkt zu finden falls Interesse besteht.
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/417584-bergamont-straitline-7-0-custom
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 305221





....guck mal !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## federwech (1. September 2015)

Hab gerade ein Experiment am Laufen...mal schauen wie ich leicht ich meine olle Big Air Hulda bekomme ohne zu viel Geld in die Hand zu nehmen.
Versuchshalber hab ich mal die Marzocchi 66 RC2 gegen ne 160er Lyrik RC2 DH und den ROCK Shox Van R gegen nen X-Fusion H3 LT mit 7mm weniger Hub ersetzt. Federweg war bisher 180 / 185, ab jetzt 160 / 165mm.
Wie sich die Fuhre fährt bin ich mal sehr gespannt. Die Front ist jedenfalls gut nach unten gerutscht, auch bedingt durch den recht kurzen Schaft der Lyrik auf dem ich leider keinen Spacer mehr untergebracht habe....
Auch in der Garage sind 1.5 Kilo Gewichtsverlust feststellbar


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (5. September 2015)

kommt doch geil


----------



## federwech (6. September 2015)

Die erste trailrunde war ziemlich goil. Verstehe irgendwie nicht so richtig wie ich mit der tiefen Front klar gekommen bin. Eigentlich mag ichs vorne eher hoch...der Lenker ist ganze 5cm tiefer als vorher...egal. Das bike ist auf jeden Fall ein gutes Stück agiler geworden, alleine ein ganzes Kilo an der Front ist sowas von spürbar  Dennoch liegt´s bergab noch sehr ordentlich. Bin erstmal sehr happy damit.
Das Stahlfederfahrwerk behalt ich trotzdem mal für schlechte Zeiten


----------



## Trailster-Alex (16. Dezember 2015)

Mahlzeit Freunde,
Hier mein Trailster.
Grüße, Alex


----------



## nukleon69 (16. Dezember 2015)

Sieht gut aus


----------



## nukleon69 (16. Dezember 2015)

Hier mal mein neues altes 


 Will im neuen Jahr noch n Bischn was dran machen


----------



## federwech (17. Dezember 2015)

Hier mal mein altes altes 
Nach einem jähen Ende und ein paar Jahren im Schuppen hat es endlich eine ehrwürdige "Ruhestätte" gefunden und dient in der Physio-Praxis meines Schwagers als Garderobe. Zusammen mit gesammelten Altteilen aus der Kiste und von den Bikekumpels.


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Dezember 2015)

Ich hätte die Bretter ja mit Abstand verbaut, wie es sich für eine Northshore gehört.


----------



## nukleon69 (17. Dezember 2015)

Sieht sehr geil aus


----------



## federwech (17. Dezember 2015)

Wenn das Rad drauf stehen würde hätt ich das auch gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pionec (17. Dezember 2015)

richtig tolle idee!


----------



## Sunreeey (20. Dezember 2015)

Nach viel Tuning mit Pike und 1x11 jetzt wieder im Orginal Zustand.
Das Nukeproof Mega hat mich nach einer fahrt so begeistert deswegen muss das Bergamont leider weichen, also noch mal ein abschließendes Bild !
Falls jemand Interesse daran hat, gerne melden.


----------



## keroson (26. Dezember 2015)

More Goes Not


----------



## daniel77 (27. Dezember 2015)

keroson schrieb:


> More Goes Not



Nice! Ist in Richtung Trailbike aufgebaut, oder? 
Hier mal mein Fastlane auf Weihnachtstour:


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Januar 2016)

Wenn ich die Bremse diese Woche noch entlüftet bekomme, dann sieht das Rad am Sonntag das erste mal die Sonne - und ich mach ein schöneres Bild.


----------



## nukleon69 (26. Januar 2016)

Sehr geil, welches big Air war es mal ? Und soll der Rahmen so bleiben ?


----------



## federwech (26. Januar 2016)

Was hast du geupdatet, Dirk?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Januar 2016)

federwech schrieb:


> Was hast du geupdatet, Dirk?



Änderungen:
Cane Creek Angelset --> Works Components Angelset
Marzocchi Bomber 66 RC2X 180 --> Rock Shox Lyric RC Soloair 170
Fox Van R --> Rock Shox Monarch + RC3 HV 222/66

Ergebnis: 1,3 kg gespart - aktuell jetzt 16,35 kg


----------



## federwech (26. Januar 2016)

Sauber  da.biste 150g leichter als meine Hulda


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Januar 2016)

Hab aber auch vorne und hinten ca. 10 mm FW verloren. Mal sehen, wie es sich fährt.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Januar 2016)

nukleon69 schrieb:


> Sehr geil, welches big Air war es mal ? Und soll der Rahmen so bleiben ?



Sorry, Frage jetzt erst gesehen. Ja natürlich soll der Rahmen so bleiben. So fahre ich den schon seit 2 Jahren.


----------



## nukleon69 (26. Januar 2016)

Habe mir n gebrauchtes Team von 2011 geholt und da auch noch n Bischn was dran machen ^^. Wie z.b von federdämper auf Luft.
Kannst ja mal deine erfahung mit schildern 
Aber deins sieht auf jedenfall fett aus


----------



## exe11 (27. Januar 2016)

Tourenfully nun endlich komplett.
Macht auch im Winter ne gute Figur


----------



## nukleon69 (28. Januar 2016)

Sieht auch Nice aus


----------



## exe11 (30. Januar 2016)

Dankeschön, freut mich wenn es gefällt  
Bin auch soweit zufrieden nur hinten das X-fusion federbein werd ich bei gelegenheit nochmal austauschen

Mal sehen wenn mal was im angebot rumschwirrt^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nukleon69 (30. Januar 2016)

Naja ist ja noch nicht direkt die sasion ^^ also kann man sich noch etwas Zeit lassen


----------



## Dagon (26. März 2016)

Passend zum Saisonstart hab ich auch wieder was stabiles mit sattem Fahrwerk. Nach dem ersten Flugmetern auf dem Hometrail bin ich sehr begeistert.


----------



## nukleon69 (26. März 2016)

Ich finde die neuen sehen echt sehr Nice aus


----------



## Heiko123 (30. März 2016)

Tja, anbei mein Contrail 6.4 bei der Ostertour in der sächs. Schweiz.
(Bis zum Kettenriss)


----------



## daniel77 (30. März 2016)

mein Fastlane in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe.
Eigentlich ist bis auf Rahmen, Dämpfer und Umwerfer nix mehr wie Original. Werde noch einen 720er Lenker für bessere Trail-Performance verbauen.


----------



## Mohannes (7. April 2016)

@Dagon Wie fährt sich die Mattoc? Ich überlege ob ich mir das Encore Team bzw. das 9.0 besorge. Bin mir jedoch aufgrund der Mattoc Gabel etwas unsicher, da ich in meinem Bekanntenkreis nicht besonders viel positives über die Mattoc erfahren habe. 
Was für Trails bist du bisher mit dem Encore geradelt? 
Danke


----------



## Dagon (9. April 2016)

Ich bin mit der Mattoc sehr zufrieden. Mit IRT lässt sie sich super abstimmen. So spricht sie sehr sensibel an, ohne auf der Bremse im Federweg zu versacken. Am meisten begeistert mich die Mattoc bei vielen kurz aufeinander folgenden Wurzeln. Allerdings nutze ich den Federweg noch nicht komplett trotz offenem HBO. Ich werde mit dem Druck in der Hauptluftkammer noch etwas runtergehen. Mit dem Hinterbau hat Bergamont ein Meisterstück abgeliefert. Der schluckt sogar Bremswellen! Überwiegend fahre ich die Black Line auf dem Flowtrail Bad Endbach, da ich hier wohne.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. April 2016)

Bei der Mattoc ist wichtig, dass es die 2016er ist. Hab grad ein kostenloses Update von Hayes bekommen, kein Federwegsverlust mehr und sie läuft sehr sauber; Federweg wie vorher 157mm (von 160). 1 Korken in der Luftkammer reicht mir mit 92kg, dass sie gut im mittleren Bereich steht und nicht durchsackt. Die schnelle Zugstufe passt gut zum Trailster.


----------



## daniel77 (7. Juli 2016)

- neuer 710er Lenker
- neue komplett schwarze Reba
- Rotor Q-rings montiert


----------



## Mohannes (15. Juli 2016)

@cxfahrer Es ist bei mir doch das Trailster geworden ( 7.0 ). Was schätzt du / ihr die Belastungsgrenze ein? Da ich in Norddeutschland lebe, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken meinen DH-Hobel zu verklopfen, um einen "Allrounder" zu haben, mit dem ich die hiesigen Trails fahren kann. Klar, Downhill Rennen werde und will ich damit nicht fahren. Aber ab und an mal nen Besuch im Park? ( Harz, WiBe..) Was traut ihr dem Radel zu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (15. Juli 2016)

War grad drei Tage mit dem 7.0ex in Saalbach. Xline ging, aber ein DHler wär schneller. Auch Bergstadl. 
Hackl wars ideal, konnte man gut schnell runter, auch die Anlieger in Milka und Zline.
Grad am Gardasee: heftiges Gerumpel mag der Hinterbau nicht. Und Maxxis DC sind auf nassem Kalkstein und Wurzeln nix (Naranch). Die Guide Beläge/Scheiben sind Rotz. Die Mattoc mit 2016 Update ist sehr geil.


----------



## backslash (18. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen

Dann will auch ich mal mein Bergamont zeigen!







- 2012er Contrail LTD


----------



## Dealcrasher (26. Juli 2016)

Mal ein kleines Feedback nach einem Jahr. Also ich bin mit dem Bike absolut zufrieden, hat sich am Wilden Kaiser super geschlagen, in Holland auf dem Schoorler MTB Trail (den ich wirklich jeden empfehlen kann einfach geil) und auch in Brilon.
Probleme gab es nur mit einer knackenden Nabe vorn und einer knackenden Sattelstütze.


----------



## Blaa187 (5. April 2017)

So hier mal mein Roxtar Ltd. Geschmäcker sind verschieden, aber es sollte ja auch nur mir gefallen...


----------



## 2009-Freitag (26. Juli 2017)

Seit Kurzem nun auch Besitzer eines Bergamonts von 2015, welches erst vor einem 1\2 Jahre als Ausstellungsstück gekauft und nun in meinen Besitz gewandert ist


----------



## Basti138 (27. Juli 2017)

Blaa187 schrieb:


> So hier mal mein Roxtar Ltd. Geschmäcker sind verschieden, aber es sollte ja auch nur mir gefallen...


Das beste Bike ist immer das eigene


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (13. August 2017)

Das streatline team ist immer noch der hingucker schlechthin


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. August 2017)

BigAir im Wald


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (13. August 2017)

Immer noch ne schöne rahmenform


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trisz (13. August 2017)

Das Trailster 8.0


----------



## flachmaennchen (13. August 2017)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> BigAir im Wald



Hast du die Anlenkung ausgefräst? Meine beiden haben da kein Loch.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. August 2017)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Hast du die Anlenkung ausgefräst? Meine beiden haben da kein Loch.



Meinst Du die Wippe?


----------



## flachmaennchen (13. August 2017)

Ja.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. August 2017)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Ja.



Hab grad in deinem Album geschaut. Tatsache. Nein, hab nix dran gemacht - ist ein 2012er 7.2, da war die Wippe so.

Hier der Link zur BGM-Seite: http://store.bergamont.de/hamburg/bikes/archiv/2012/big-air-72/


----------



## flachmaennchen (13. August 2017)

Interessant. Jetzt musste ich glatt in den Keller gehen, weil ich selbst nicht mehr sicher war. Tatsächlich hat die Wippe vom 9.3 kein Loch. Der ältere Rahmen (müsste vom 6.1 oder 7.1 kommen) hat doch eins - ist mir noch nie so aufgefallen.

Laut Bild im Archiv hat das 9.3 auch ein Loch in der Wippe. Nachdem ich gesehen hab, das eins von meinen da auch ein Loch hat machts aber auch Sinn. Die neueren Wippen, wie bei mir im 9.3 sind in der Mitte zusammengeklebt, die alten Wippen waren geschweißt -> die geschweißten sind dann die mit Loch.
Beim Kleben brauchts vermutlich die extra Auflagefläche dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. August 2017)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Die neueren Wippen, wie bei mir im 9.3 sind in der Mitte zusammengeklebt, die alten Wippen waren geschweißt -> die geschweißten sind dann die mit Loch.
> Beim Kleben brauchts vermutlich die extra Auflagefläche dort.



Jetzt wäre spannend zu wissen, was die beiden Wippen jeweils wiegen. Aber ich bin zu faul, das Ding dafür auszubauen. Ich habe meine Wippe an der Aufnahme vom Dämpfer auf der einen Seite mit einer Kerbe versehen, da ich Platz für das Ventil eines Roco Air benötigt habe.

Deshalb werd ich mal schauen, ob ich eine "Ersatz-Wippe" bekommt - vermutlich dann die neue geklebt.


----------



## flachmaennchen (13. August 2017)

Mein Rahmen hängt eh an der Wand, ich kann die geklebte Wippe nächste Woche mal rausfummeln und wiegen.


----------



## nitrofoska (16. Oktober 2017)

Mein zum "Freeride-Enduro" umgerüstetes Big Air Team. (1x11 Sram, Totem Air getuned, Fox DHX, Avid Bremsen etc ..pp..)












Satteleinstellung bitte Ignorieren  , Fotos habe ich kurz nach dem fertigstellen des Aufbaus gemacht. Einstellen und Testfahrt stehen jetzt an.

Gruß

Nitro


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. Oktober 2017)

Viel Spass damit.


----------



## monello (4. Juni 2018)

Hier mein erstes Bergamont, Revox LTD Carbon.


----------



## Norman_Schmitt (6. Juni 2018)

Moin
ich bin dann auch mal auf Bergamont unterwegs. Angedacht als günstiger Custom-Aufbau um den Umstieg von 26“ auf 27,5“, bzw. von alter auf moderne Geometrie zu vollziehen, hat mich das Trailster vollends überzeugt.


----------



## adsf (7. Juni 2018)

Ausflug in die Berge. Mussten leider auf 1950m üNN umkehren. Es liegt noch zuviel Schnee.


----------



## DownChiller72 (29. Juni 2018)

Auf La Palma probe gefahren, heimgekommen und Vorjahresmodell bestellt 
Nur ovales Kettenblatt und kurzen Magurahebel nachgerüstet...and I love it!


----------



## MeTaX (19. Juli 2018)

Bergamont Big Air 6.9  neu aufbau!


----------



## SoundVibration (18. August 2018)

Anbei ein sehr schönes Bergamont Encore on the job gefilmt von Hero 6 am Speci Enduro, das von dem blauen Bergamont mit YI Equipment Gimbal + Cam eingefangen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (18. August 2018)




----------



## Vollsortimenter (20. August 2018)

Hallo, hab mein Contrail seit Ende Juni und bin (eigentlich) ganz zufrieden. Was mich nur an dem Rad nervt ist die innen verlegte Bremsleitung. Da eine neue Bremse zu verlegen ist tierisch aufwendig und unnötig schwierig. Hab mir einen neuen LR-Satz gegönnt (Crossmax Elite) da die serienmäßigen Räder doch arg schwer sind.

Aber die Fahreigenschaften von dem Bike sind super. Alles in allem sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## SoundVibration (26. August 2018)

SoundVibration schrieb:


> Anbei ein sehr schönes Bergamont Encore on the job gefilmt von Hero 6 am Speci Enduro, das von dem blauen Bergamont mit YI Equipment Gimbal + Cam eingefangen wird.



und noch mal ausgedehnte Fahrstudien des hellblauen Encore Enduros mit Blick voraus und Blick nach hinten ....


----------



## MeTaX (17. Dezember 2018)

Hier nochmal ein Update zu meinem Big Air 6.9 
Und alle Daten zum Bike.

Fährt noch jemand hier im Jahr 2018 ein Big Air 6.9 ? wenn ja würde ich gern mal euren aufbau sehen mit Partlist^^
Meins wird 2019 chemisch entlackt und dann silber Pulver beschichtet. Dann kommt evt noch ein wechsel der Reifen und ein Tubless umbau. Ziel Gewicht ist die 15 KG Marke.

Rahmen:                Bergamont Big air 6.9 2008 - 2009
Rahmengröße:        M 
Schaltwerk:            Sram X7 shortcage 9 Fach 
Shifter:                  Sram x5 9 Fach
Kasette:                 SRAM  PG-970 11-32T 
Kette:                    SRAM  PC 971
Federgabel:            Rock Shox Domain 302 (180mm) schwarze Feder ab 91kg
Dämpfer:                Fox Van R 216x63mm
Vorbau:                  Reverse Components S-Trail 60mm / 31,8mm
Griffe:                    Reverse Nico Vink Signature Series Lock On
Lenker:                  CONTEC Brut Extra Farbe: Gold | Rise: 15mm | Griffwinkel: 9° / 5° | Breite: 780mm
Pedalen:                 CUBE / Ready for Race SIlber

Laufrad vorn            Felge: Spank Spike 35 Evo, 32 Loch
                              Nabe: Hope Pro 2 Evo
                              Speichen: DT Swiss Revolution
                              Nippel: Sapim Polyax Alu
Reifen: Maaxis High Roller 2 | 26x2,3" 3C Maxx terra / EXO Protection (TR)

Laufrad hinten         Felge: Spank Stiffy 40 Evo, 32 Loch
                              Nabe: Hope Pro 2 Evo
                              Speichen: DT Swiss Competition 1,8 mm
                              Nippel: Sapim Polyax Alu
Reifen: Maxxis Minion DHR | 26x2,3"  EXO Protection (TR)

Sattel:                   Specialized FORMAT SL 143
Kettenblatt:           Snail Gold 34T Oval Narrow Wide
Bremsen:              Magura MT5 (2018)
Bremsscheiben:     Hayes 203mm 
Innenlager:           Sram GXP 83mm
Kurbel:                 Truvativ Descendant 175mm
Steuersatz:           FSA Otboit 1.5"

Gewicht:               16,3 Kg


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Februar 2019)

Alte Dame:


----------



## 4Helden (3. April 2019)

Mein Bergamont Roxtar LTD Carbon 2015 nach dem Winterupdate.
Welche Updates wurden gemacht:
Bremse wurde gegen eine Magura MT5 getauscht. Bremssattel mit Goldenen Titanschrauben befestigt.
XT Kurbel hatte ich schon direkt nach dem Kauf Montiert.
XT Schalthebel
XT Umwerfer
Lenker wurde gegen einen Reverse Components Global 730 getauscht.
Pedale sind nun die Shimano Zee Flat Montiert.

Nächsten Updates die mir Vorschweben. Ein neuer Leichterer LRS,samt Umbau auf 2X11 oder evtl. Sram GX Eagle 1x12,
und wenn die Shimano Scheiben durch sind, Umbau auf 203mm Vorne.
Aber jetzt erstmal wieder Sparen und vor allem. FAHREN!


----------



## Vollsortimenter (25. September 2019)

Contrail 7.0 aus 2018 in XL. Upgrade: Mavic Crossmax Elite Laufradsatz in tubeless. Leider macht der Dämpfer langsam Zicken, da muß bald was neues her. Und die Bremsanlage muß im Winter was neuem weichen. Ansonsten ist das Rad einfach nur geil.


----------



## DrLove95 (29. Oktober 2019)

Dann will ich auch mal mein Bergamont zeigen - Trailster 9.0


----------



## Deleted 522990 (15. Dezember 2019)

Hehe, ich bin seit April auch auf Bergamont unterwegs. Ich bin zuvor über 13 Jahre kein Bike gefahren. Ich wollte nur mal schnell beim dealer um die Ecke schauen gehen... Am Ende ist es ein Revor 7.0 aus 2017 geworden. Recht flink das Bike. Upgrade habe ich nur vorne von MT4 auf MT5 gewechselt und flat Pedals drauf. Passend zum bike in Blau  Seit April über 1600km drauf. 

Seit September ist ein zweites Bike in meine Sammlung gekommen. Ein E-trailster Pro  Ich liebe hier die SRam Schaltung sehr. Das knallen der Schaltung ist sehr meins. Auch das kleine Display des Shimano-Antriebes ist sehr fein. Gut, es stand jetzt gut 4 Wochen aber ich habe seit Ende September auch hier schon 500km drauf. Die Bremsen, SRam Guide T mit 200mm, sind sehr fein. Es ist eben was eigenes sein Bike selber einzufahren. Wie steht ihr dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bohlig (30. Januar 2020)

Bremsschlauch hinten ist noch nicht fertig aber es läuft schon mal ?


----------

